# La verdad más dura: El infierno



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.







Al morir no desapareces, no duermes, no reencarnas, no te unes al arquitecto del universo.
Al morir, tu cuerpo espiritual se levanta desconcertado. Estás solo en las ruinas del mundo espiritual, frías y sombrías. Te embarga el miedo.
No pasa mucho tiempo hasta que los siervos del averno aparecen, uno o más de uno, su aspecto es monstruoso, puedes sentir su maldad y sabes que no tendrán piedad. Puedes gritar, intentar huir, pero no hay a donde ir, no hay donde esconderse, ahora estás muerto, y no hay vuelta atrás, no hay escapatoria ni esperanza.
Esos seres te cogen y te arrastran hasta una de las entradas del infierno, un agujero enorme y oscuro en el suelo de ese desierto espiritual, del que emana el calor del infierno. Te lanzan por el agujero mientras ríen y se burlan.
Una larga caída que te destroza la piel incluso antes de llegar al final, y después el Infierno, un lugar de tormento.
Una vez que estás allí nada importa ya, tu vida anterior, cualquier decisión tomada, si eras pobre o rico ¿que importancia puede tener eso ahora? Nada cambiará ya tu horroroso destino, tu única esperanza es poder encontrar una grieta, entre las ardientes paredes del infierno, donde poder acurrucarte durante toda la eternidad.

No voy a explicar como lo sé, pero saberlo me ha ayudado a buscar la salida, porque hay una salida, pero es difícil de alcanzar, muy difícil, de no ser porque sé que existe el infierno, y porque sé que no alcanzar esa salida equivale a acabar en él, no estaría tratando de seguir el duro camino de Cristo.
Solo los santos evitan el infierno. Dios no hace la vista gorda. Personalmente creo que lo que más puede motivar a una persona a seguir a Cristo, no es las promesas de una recompensa, ni porque sea lo correcto, no. Creo que lo mas motivador es salvar su trasero.

Quizá estarás pensando : Vaya Dios mas cruel tiene este". Pues te digo una cosa: Cómo te parezca a ti o a mi que sería mejor que fuera Dios, no tiene necesariamente que coincidir con la realidad, si Dios hace las cosas de una manera, será por algo. Si crees que Dios tiene que hacer lo que a ti te parece que debe hacer porque tu sabes lo que debe hacerse... tienes un problema de ego.

Voy a describirte a Dios: Dios es amor, este amor lo puedes conocer en que murió en la cruz por un puñado de pecadores como nosotros, pero no esperes que venga a consolarte porque el mundo te ha tratado mal (esto lo he aprendido por las malas), Dios ha dejado sus normas y espera que las sigas sin llorar, así que ahora olvídate de eso de "Dios es amor", porque esa frase no te va a servir para nada, y repito que es cierta, pero quedarte con eso te llevará al engaño como le ha pasado a muchos. Piensa en Dios como en el general de un ejército, un general que si es necesario, él mismo se mete en lo peor de la batalla para ayudar a un ciudadano, pero que le pide lo mismo a todo su ejército y es un tío duro y serio. No es un pagafantas que siente compasión por todos los "listos" de este mundo.
Puedes leer el nuevo testamento tantas veces como quieras y no encontrarás decir de Cristo que consoló a nadie ni que contó ningún chiste.
Y tampoco es que no te vaya a ayudar en nada, si le pides ayuda te ayudará lo que a él le parezca si cree que lo mereces.

Esta es la verdad pura y dura, y no voy a dar demasiadas explicaciones ni contestar a trols ni a comentarios discrepantes ni a casi nada.

Si crees que me equivoco mira al mundo y dime si no necesita mano dura, y mírate a ti y dite a ti mismo si eres un santo digno de pisar el suelo de la sala del trono de Dios.


PD (18-9-19): Un conjunto de versiculos:

_Mateo 16:24
"Entonces Jesús dijo a sus discípulos:
Si alguno quiere venir en pos de mí, *niéguese a sí mismo, y tome su cruz, y sígame*."

Hebreos 10:35-39
35 *No perdáis, pues, vuestra confianza*, que tiene grande galardón;
36 porque os *es necesaria la paciencia*, para que habiendo hecho la voluntad de Dios, obtengáis la promesa.
37 Porque aún un poquito,
Y el que ha de venir vendrá, y no tardará.
38 Mas el justo vivirá por fe;
Y *si retrocediere, no agradará a mi alma*.
39 Pero nosotros no somos de los que retroceden para perdición, sino de los que tienen fe para preservación del alma.

1 Pedro 4:18
"Y: Si *el justo con dificultad se salva*,
¿En *dónde aparecerá el impío y el pecador?"*

Mateo 12:36
"Mas yo os digo que de toda palabra ociosa que hablen los hombres, de ella darán cuenta en el día del juicio."_ 

Salmos 7:11
"Dios es juez justo,
Y *Dios está airado contra el impío todos los días*."

_2 Tesalonicenses 1:9
"los cuales sufrirán pena de *eterna perdición*, excluidos de la presencia del Señor y de la gloria de su poder,"_

En grave peligro estás, desesperada es tu situación, es necesario que reacciones rápido ahora que hay tiempo.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

De progres y de toda clase de piedras de tropiezo, yo tambien estoy en ello aún, a pesar de que ya llevo bastantes años, aún sigo en ello, pero no importa cuanto se tarde en llegar si se llega. Hay que centrarse en no pecar en nada, porque de lo demás ya se ocupará Dios a su tiempo.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

Heso de "no voy a explicar como lo se" te reta credibilida. Hespero aberte alludado


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Sri Gominolo maharag dijo:


> Heso de "no voy a explicar como lo se" te reta credibilida. Hespero aberte alludado



Precisamente puse eso para que nadie espere nada de credibilidad aquí, si es que algún insensato todavía venía buscando credibilidad en un tema como este y al final si que vino alguno jejeje.

Post Data: Para que se me entienda bien: me refiero a que vino algun insensato esperando credibilidad, no: creyendose el tema del hilo, ya que nada de insensato tendría eso.


----------



## DMYS (23 Ago 2019)

Si una buena parte del cielo con Lucifer a la cabeza se levantó contra Él y el 99,9% de su creación no le hace ni puto caso, igual el problema va a ser Él.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Precisamente puse eso para que nadie espere nada de credibilidad aquí, si es que algún insensato todavía venía buscando credibilidad en un tema como este y al final si que vino alguno jejeje.



Goder llo me lo avia creido. Que sucto.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Sri Gominolo maharag dijo:


> Goder llo me lo avia creido. Que sucto.



y habías hecho bien, es la pura verdad... no es creíble, pero ni este mundo sería creíble si no lleváramos sufriéndolo ya la tira de años.
La realidad, a diferencia de la ficción, no necesita ser creíble.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

Bibes mui agoviado por el echo de tener un 99.99% de posivilidades de ir al hinfielno? O lo llebas con calma?


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Sri Gominolo maharag dijo:


> Bibes mui agoviado por el echo de tener un 99.99% de posivilidades de ir al hinfielno? O lo llebas con calma?



Así asá.
Pero te diré algo que cuando lo pienso me perturba más:
La cantidad de abuelos y abuelas, de éstos entrañables, que, estando ya muy ancianos en sus últimos momentos, esperan a la muerte con la esperanza de que habrá una vida mejor, una que les compense por las penurias que tuvieron que pasar, y el esfuerzo que dedicaron, y no saben que en esa misma habitación hay un par de espíritus malignos esperando a que muera, para arrastrarlos al infierno sin piedad ninguna, y Dios no lo evitará, porque ese abuelo o abuela, aunque fuera por falta de conocimiento, no siguió las leyes de Cristo.

_Oseas 4:6_
_6 Mi pueblo fue *destruido, porque le faltó conocimiento*. Por cuanto desechaste el conocimiento, yo te echaré del sacerdocio; y porque olvidaste la ley de tu Dios, también yo me olvidaré de tus hijos._


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Así asá.
> Pero te diré algo que cuando lo pienso me perturba más:
> La cantidad de abuelos y abuelas, de éstos entrañables, que, estando ya muy ancianos en sus últimos momentos, esperan a la muerte con la esperanza de que habrá una vida mejor, una que les compense por las penurias que tuvieron que pasar, y el esfuerzo que dedicaron, y no saben que en esa misma habitación hay *un par* de espíritus malignos esperando a que muera, para arrastrarlos al infierno sin piedad ninguna, y Dios no lo evitará, porque ese abuelo o abuela, aunque fuera por falta de conocimiento, no siguió las leyes de Cristo.
> 
> ...



Poqe son 2? O puede sel 1 o 3?


----------



## The Honker (23 Ago 2019)

¿Cómo sientes algo después de morir si no tienes un sistema nervioso? El dolor y los sentidos provienen de ahí.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

*Tamara Falcó: «El infierno no me mola nada, es rojo y negro, no sé, yo soy más del blanco y el azul»*

Tamara Falcó se divierte con Mario Vaquerizo en 'El hormiguero': "El infierno no me mola nada, es rojo y negro, no sé, yo soy más del blanco y el azul"


----------



## MUTANTE ABERRANTE (23 Ago 2019)

el infierno es la Tierra en la q vives. el hecho de estar vivo ya es un infierno , nacer , reproducirse, ese es el verdadero infierno.
fue tu Dios el que dijo " creced y multiplicaos", un inconsciente.

la vida es sufrimiento. los placeres no compensan el dolor . no hay escapatoria del laberinto. cuando mueres volverás a nacer , la mente muy sutil perdura. cuando estas en escasez sufres, cuando te sacias te llega el tedio. tarde o temprano llegará el período de abstinencia cuando vuelvas a estar en escasez.

los que defienden la vida han tenido la fortuna de sufrir muy poco en esta existencia. para los que no hemos tenido pareja en la vida, para los q han tragado la redpill , para los que nos han encerrado contra nuestra voluntad en la cárcel siendo inocentes , para aquellos que han nacido con deformaciones , para los feos , para los calvos, para los que han estado años sufriendo en un hospital , para los que les torturan de las millones de formas inimaginables ... para los animales no humanos que viven y mueren en cautiverio sin ver la luz del sol. ellos saben/sabemos lo que es el infierno . ya estamos muertos pero no lo sabemos . los cinco sentidos nos ciegan a la verdad.
tu religión te ha engañao . la no existencia es lo único q nos salvaría pero esa es la masturbación de Buda y otros vendebiblias con la posibilidad de la iluminación y dejar de existir .
todo es religión , ciencia, filosofía , conocimientos, todos ellos enemigos de la verdad suprema e incómoda que es , que la existencia es un error necesario del infinito y nadie escapa a ella.
la realidad es una simulación hecha por ordenador.
la realidad es una pantalla dentro de una pantalla dentro de una pantalla dentro de una pantalla... un fractal infinito.
lo que todo empieza como una broma , como un juego, se convierte en algo serio.
esto último lo define muy bien la etapa del niño , no sabe lo que se le viene encima pero mientras es niño disfruta con sus juegos.
es la inocencia. la inocencia del primer amor que desconoce la hipergamia de las mujeres y que estas no te aman incondicionalmente.
la inocencia , la ignorancia es la felicidad . la ignorancia es vivir en una fantasía/alucinación mental, que puede ser individual o colectiva.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

¿Y te meten hierros candentes por el culo?


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 Ago 2019)

El infierno es pasarte toda una vida con solo una mujer.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> *Tamara Falcó: «El infierno no me mola nada, es rojo y negro, no sé, yo soy más del blanco y el azul»*
> 
> Tamara Falcó se divierte con Mario Vaquerizo en 'El hormiguero': "El infierno no me mola nada, es rojo y negro, no sé, yo soy más del blanco y el azul"



*y tiene razón donde hay rojos y negros se vive de puta pena*


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Ago 2019)

Al cielo solo iran los 150000 elegidos evangelistas como gitanos y demas chusma que creen que estan en la tierra porque Dios los ha escogido.


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

Sólo he leído el principio y me ha dado la risa, ¿cómo puede existir el miedo sin amígdala, sin adrenalina y cortisol? jajajaja


----------



## Alarkos (23 Ago 2019)

Dios ante todo es justo. Ni es bondadoso ni fraternal. Es justo en cualquiera de las situaciones.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> Dios ante todo es justo. Ni es bondadoso ni fraternal. Es justo en cualquiera de las situaciones.



¿Por qué hay niños que mueren de hambre?


----------



## Alarkos (23 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay niños que mueren de hambre?



El problema es que estas midiendo la justicia en base a un concepto puramente antropológico. El término de justicia real pertenece a la lógica interna que tiene Dios para con nosotros. Y no, no la conocemos. Desconocemos gran parte de la película, desconocemos si nuestra vida se ve condicionada por vidas pasadas, o si la vida que vivimos tendrá una repercusión una vez esta acabe.

Lo que si podemos deducir a raíz de la muerte de Jesucristo es que, en este mundo, a priori, a menudo pagan justos por pecadores lo que nunca sabremos es si al final Dios nos pone a cada uno donde debemos (no necesariamente en nuestra existencia terrenal). Y a esto se le llama FE.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

aquanevada dijo:


> Cómo puede evitarse ir al infierno?
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, puedes contar cómo has obtenido este conocimiento?



Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa época ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más fácil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
Hace unos meses, ya harto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangélicos te dicen que con una oración cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creído...
Así que decidí ser más estricto con lo que marca la biblia, todo lo estricto que me fuera posible. Ya venía dejando la lujuria, a partir de entonces no me he tocado ni una vez, obviamente porno cero.
Los videojuegos es otra trampa, no tenía pensado dejarlos, pero tuve un sueño en el que cristo me habló, tampoco me voy a alargar en contarlo, pero básicamente fue una prueba que fallé, mi subconsciente era violento, esto es un efecto de películas y videojuegos violentos, y no hace falta que sean muy violentos, una película bélica o un juego como el rainbow six siege son más que capaces de afectar tu subconsciente y tu personalidad para que en determinadas circunstancias tengas respuestas violentas injustificadas, y eso no es aceptable para Cristo. Así que dejé los videojuegos y las películas... Y aún así los demonios siguen molestándome, pero desde entonces apenas tengo pesadillas, cuando antes las tenía casi todas las noches.
Nada impide que los demonios entren en una habitación, pueden atravesar las paredes y cualquier materia que no tenga espíritu (no pueden atravesar personas), pero crearte pesadillas... Eso no podrán a menos que tu se lo permitas.
Y por eso se que es difícil salvarse del infierno, porque para salvarse hay que ser santo (que significa apartado) y yo llevo la tira de años y aún no lo he logrado, así es, que no se salva ni una persona de cada mil que mueren. Pero el camino puede andarse, obsesionándose con él y pidiendo ayuda a Cristo en todo.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Sólo he leído el principio y me ha dado la risa, ¿cómo puede existir el miedo sin amígdala, sin adrenalina y cortisol? jajajaja



Las personas tenemos un cuerpo material, y un cuerpo espiritual, además del alma, quizá el alma no pueda sentir dolor, pero si miedo, y siempre está .etida en un cuerpo, ya sea el cuepo material o el espiritual, y está claro que ambos notan dolor. Si hay dolor en este mundo por qué no lo iba a haber en el otro?


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Las personas tenemos un cuerpo material, y un cuerpo espiritual, además del alma, quizá el alma no pueda sentir dolor, pero si miedo, y siempre está .etida en un cuerpo, ya sea el cuepo material o el espiritual, y está claro que ambos notan dolor. Si hay dolor en este mundo por qué no lo iba a haber en el otro?



El miedo es fisiológico, no es una "idea" mental. De hecho, se puede medir empíricamente a través de una resonancia con contraste.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> El término de justicia real pertenece a la lógica interna que tiene Dios para con nosotros. Y no, no la conocemos. Desconocemos gran parte de la película, desconocemos si nuestra vida se ve condicionada por vidas pasadas, o si la vida que vivimos tendrá una repercusión una vez esta acabe.
> 
> Lo que si podemos deducir a raíz de la muerte de Jesucristo es que, en este mundo, a priori, a menudo pagan justos por pecadores lo que nunca sabremos es si al final Dios nos pone a cada uno donde debemos (no necesariamente en nuestra existencia terrenal). Y a esto se le llama FE.



¿Cómo puedes tener FE en algo que no conoces?


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2019)

Al cielo van las vírgenes y las beatas, al infierno las cachondonas y las putas. Yo al menos tengo clarísimo con cuales me lo voy a pasar mejor, los demás ellos verán.

Saludos.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

Ahora cuanto yo otro chiste:

- ¿Adónde van los niños buenos?

- Al cielo.

- ¿Y los malos?

- Al infierno.

- ¿Y los regulares?

- A Ceuta.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> El miedo es fisiológico, no es una "idea" mental. De hecho, se puede medir empíricamente a través de una resonancia con contraste.



No se como se puede tener miedo en el mundo espiritual, nadie ha podido estudiar eso.
Nuestro cuerpo material funciona como una máquina orgánica, pero el cuerpo espiritual tiene la misma forma que el material, probablemente por dentro tenga muchas similitudes, o quizá se base en mecanismos totalmente diferentes pero igualmente funcionales, quien sabe.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Ago 2019)

Buena historia!! 
Tiene hasta aliens del averno!!!


----------



## Esflinter (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa epoca ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
> Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
> Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más facil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
> Hace unos meses, ya arto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangelicos te dicen que con una oracion cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creido...
> ...



Mira, un Wilson pajas niñorrata


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa epoca ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
> Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
> Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más facil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
> Hace unos meses, ya arto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangelicos te dicen que con una oracion cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creido...
> ...




Bueno venga ya... Quien va al infierno y quien eres tu? No asutes a la jente.. Vas desencaminao al 200%. Creencia? No.... Bengo de alli..


----------



## Gominolo astuto (23 Ago 2019)

No bais a il al hifierno.. Desconfiad de tod el que os meta miedo i culpa. Llo como soi retrasado tengo qe aser mi papel.


----------



## Alarkos (23 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes tener FE en algo que no conoces?



El objeto de la FE es la confianza en algo sin necesidad de evidencias explícitas.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> El objeto de la FE es la confianza en algo sin necesidad de evidencias explícitas.



¿Existen la evidencias implícitas?


----------



## Rеnato (23 Ago 2019)

El virgendorito que ha havierto ente jilo no sabe ni el abecé acerca de la teología ni ha leído _La Divina Comedia_, pero lo que sí sabe es cagar por la boca tonterías sin cuento espoleado por su propio miedo a la muerte, que intenta torpemente sofocar transmitiéndoselo a los demás.

NM (Nesecita mehorar)/10.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 Ago 2019)

Menor chortiacompañado dijo:


> El virgendorito que ha habierto el hilo no sabe ni el abecé acerca de la teología ni ha leído _La Divina Comedia_,



No me la he leído. ¿De qué va?


----------



## Rеnato (23 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> No me la he leído. ¿De qué va?



El de asuntos internos descubre que dos gachís del FBI pasan información al Kremlin en un intrigante thriller que te dejará pegado a la pantalla del televisor...


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (23 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> El objeto de la FE es la confianza en algo sin necesidad de evidencias explícitas.



La palabra fe se usó para traducir la palabra emunáh, en este artículo creo que está bastante bien explicado: La ” FE ” Concepto Biblico (Emunah)


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Ago 2019)

Obi_Wan_Kenobi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143946



Los del NWO tuvieron el descaro de construir el edificio principal del parlamento europeo con la forma de la torre de Babel, y me gusta usarla como evidencia de las intenciones de los gobiernos.


----------



## Alarkos (23 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Existen la evidencias implícitas?



Evidente, quería decir evidente


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (29 Ago 2019)

Vengo de este hilo -Los que no sois nihilistas sois ignorantes y/o poco inteligentes- donde colgaste un enlace a esto y, joder, OP, hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto con un post.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Puedes leer el nuevo testamento tantas veces como quieras y no encontrarás decir de Cristo que consoló a nadie



No sé qué libro estarás leyendo tú pero el Nuevo Testamento no es.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> No sé qué libro estarás leyendo tú pero el Nuevo Testamento no es.



A ver... Consolaba a gente en el sentido de que les curaba las enfermedades, pero no me refería en ese sentido.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> A ver... Consolaba a gente en el sentido de que les curaba las enfermedades, pero no me refería en ese sentido.



Pues entonces no has entendido el sentido global de libro.

Tendrás que darle un nuevo repaso:

Mateo 11:28-30

28 Venid a mí todos los que estáis trabajados y cargados, y yo os haré descansar.
29 Llevad mi yugo sobre vosotros, y aprended de mí, que soy manso y humilde de corazón; y hallaréis descanso para vuestras almas;
30 porque mi yugo es fácil, y ligera mi carga.

Mateo 5:3-12

3 Bienaventurados los pobres en espíritu, porque de ellos es el reino de los cielos.
4 Bienaventurados los que lloran, porque ellos recibirán consolación.
5 Bienaventurados los mansos, porque ellos recibirán la tierra por heredad.
6 Bienaventurados los que tienen hambre y sed de justicia, porque ellos serán saciados.
7 Bienaventurados los misericordiosos, porque ellos alcanzarán misericordia.
8 Bienaventurados los de limpio corazón, porque ellos verán a Dios.
9 Bienaventurados los pacificadores, porque ellos serán llamados hijos de Dios.
10 Bienaventurados los que padecen persecución por causa de la justicia, porque de ellos es el reino de los cielos.
11 Bienaventurados sois cuando por mi causa os vituperen y os persigan, y digan toda clase de mal contra vosotros, mintiendo.
12 Gozaos y alegraos, porque vuestro galardón es grande en los cielos; porque así persiguieron a los profetas que fueron antes de vosotros.

Lucas 23:28-31 

28 Pero Jesús, vuelto hacia ellas, les dijo: Hijas de Jerusalén, no lloréis por mí, sino llorad por vosotras mismas y por vuestros hijos.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Pues entonces no has entendido el sentido global de libro.
> 
> Tendrás que darle un nuevo repaso:
> 
> ...



Que si, con eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero lo que no hace Cristo es cuidar bebés, creo que se entiende lo que quiero expresar. Si con eso no estás de acuerdo creo que tenemos diferentes puntos de vista, y no pasa nada.


----------



## Cognome (29 Ago 2019)

La Sexta en 3 párrafos.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

Juzgas sin el conocimiento suficiente, y por eso juzgas mal, para eso, mejor sería que no juzgases en absoluto. El Dios del antiguo testamento y el del nuevo son el mismo y actúa igual siempre. Y para cada cosa que hace hay una explicación se conozca o no. Y si sabiéndose la explicación, resultase que no te gusta, pues el injusto eres tu y no Dios.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (29 Ago 2019)

Y dijo Dios: “No matarás… salvo que yo te lo ordene” - Observatorio del Laicismo - Europa Laica


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que si, con eso estoy de acuerdo. Pero *lo que no hace Cristo es cuidar bebés*, creo que se entiende lo que quiero expresar. Si con eso no estás de acuerdo creo que tenemos diferentes puntos de vista, y no pasa nada.



Bueno en cierto sentido

*Mateo 19:14-16 *
14 Pero Jesús dijo: Dejad a los niños venir a mí, y no se lo impidáis; porque de los tales es el reino de los cielos.


Pues no, no se entiende lo que quieres expresar. La Biblia no es una cuestión de puntos de vista. Cada uno que la lee podría sacar conclusiones diferentes o dar importancia a cosas que no la tienen.
Por eso la Iglesia se basa en las Escrituras pero también en la tradición y en el magisterio, porque sino seria un despiporre como el mundo protestante. (Como en Los Simpson que son de la única religión verdadera: la rama occidental del presbi-luteranismo reformado).


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Y dijo Dios: “No matarás… salvo que yo te lo ordene” - Observatorio del Laicismo - Europa Laica



Una mejor traducción para el mandamiento sería: no asesinarás. Ese mandamiento nunca aplicó a guerras ni al sistema judicial.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Una mejor traducción para el mandamiento sería: no asesinarás. Ese mandamiento nunca aplicó a guerras ni al sistema judicial.



Es un buen ejemplo de interpretación de las Escrituras. Por ejemplo un animalista podría interpretar que "No asesinarás animales".


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Bueno en cierto sentido
> 
> *Mateo 19:14-16 *
> 14 Pero Jesús dijo: Dejad a los niños venir a mí, y no se lo impidáis; porque de los tales es el reino de los cielos.
> ...



Lo intentaré explicar mejor, lo que intento dar a entender es que Cristo no hace el trabajo de sus siervos, los cristianos son siervos de Cristo, Cristo mandó que cada uno tomara su cruz y le siguiera. Hay gente que no sigue los mandamientos de Cristo y luego lloran porque Cristo no hace lo que a ellos les gustaría, y creen que llorando o quejándose van a lograr que Cristo les haga caso y no es así.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Es un buen ejemplo de interpretación de las Escrituras. Por ejemplo un animalista podría interpretar que "No asesinarás animales".



Tenemos el ejemplo de los hebreos para ver como se cumplen los mandamientos si es que hubiera alguna duda. Los hebreos mataban en guerras, había pena de muerte y mataban animales tambien, por lo tanto podemos deducir, más allá de toda duda razonable, que todo eso no infringía el mandamiento "no matarás".


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Por eso la Iglesia se basa en las Escrituras pero también en la tradición y en el magisterio, porque sino seria un despiporre



La iglesia católica es el mayor despiporre de todos, pedofilia, contradicciones con la biblia, contradicciones entre papas, papas rezando con musulmanes... es un circo.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo intentaré explicar mejor, lo que intento dar a entender es que *Cristo no hace el trabajo de sus siervos*, los cristianos son siervos de Cristo, Cristo mandó que cada uno tomara su cruz y le siguiera. Hay gente que no sigue los mandamientos de Cristo y luego lloran porque Cristo no hace lo que a ellos les gustaría, y creen que llorando o quejándose van a lograr que Cristo les haga caso y no es así.



De verdad, por más que intento entenderlo no puedo. El que salva es Cristo. Creo que lo deberías volver a leer:

Mateo 20:28 
28 como el Hijo del Hombre no vino para ser servido, sino para servir, y para dar su vida en rescate por muchos.

Supongo que lo que quieres decir es esto:

Lc. 13.24
13 Entrad por la puerta estrecha; porque ancha es la puerta, y espacioso el camino que lleva a la perdición, y muchos son los que entran por ella;




W.Morgan dijo:


> Tenemos el ejemplo de los hebreos para ver como se cumplen los mandamientos si es que hubiera alguna duda. Los hebreos mataban en guerras, había pena de muerte y mataban animales tambien, por lo tanto podemos deducir, más allá de toda duda razonable, que todo eso no infringía el mandamiento "no matarás".



O sea, la tradición es un elemento importante. Porque a partir del Apocalipsis ya no hay Biblia.



W.Morgan dijo:


> La iglesia católica es el mayor despiporre de todos, pedofilia, contradicciones con la biblia, contradicciones entre papas, papas rezando con musulmanes... es un circo.



La Iglesia es como el pueblo de Dios de la Biblia: los profetas, los reyes (que decir del rey David), los jueces, un autentico despiporre de pecadores y de contradicciones, pero es el pueblo de Dios.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> La iglesia católica es el mayor despiporre de todos, pedofilia, contradicciones con la biblia, contradicciones entre papas, papas rezando con musulmanes... es un circo.



Por cierto, yo me refería al despiporre doctrinal. Supongo que también hay pedófilos protestantes.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> De verdad, por más que intento entenderlo no puedo. El que salva es Cristo. Creo que lo deberías volver a leer:
> 
> Mateo 20:28
> 28 como el Hijo del Hombre no vino para ser servido, sino para servir, y para dar su vida en rescate por muchos.
> ...



No es eso. Yo no se explicarlo mejor


BigTwentyOne dijo:


> O sea, la tradición es un elemento importante. Porque a partir del Apocalipsis ya no hay Biblia.



No se necesita más biblia.


BigTwentyOne dijo:


> La Iglesia es como el pueblo de Dios de la Biblia: los profetas, los reyes (que decir del rey David), los jueces, un autentico despiporre de pecadores y de contradicciones, pero es el pueblo de Dios.





BigTwentyOne dijo:


> De verdad, por más que intento entenderlo no puedo. El que salva es Cristo. Creo que lo deberías volver a leer:
> 
> Mateo 20:28
> 28 como el Hijo del Hombre no vino para ser servido, sino para servir, y para dar su vida en rescate por muchos.
> ...



Sin santidad nadie verá a Dios, David cometió pecados, pero se arrepintió de corazón y recibió castigo por ellos.
_Hebreos 12:14 "__Seguid la paz con todos, y la santidad, sin la cual nadie verá al Señor."_


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Por cierto, yo me refería al despiporre doctrinal. Supongo que también hay pedófilos protestantes.



Hay pedofilos protestantes, si.


----------



## larios357 (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, mientras no se demuestre lo contrario el infierno es este, aquí y ahora. Estamos para sufrir y dices que nos espera mucho más? No creo que lo que hagamos o dejemos de hacer a nadie le importe una mierda, si acaso a tu entorno, a Dios o lo que sea se la traemos floja. Nadie va a ir a ningún sitio, desengañate, me creo más que en un pasado remoto hubo algo más evolucionado, se marcharon y nos han dejado en este estercolero, 'en un simulador de paga y vive.


----------



## larios357 (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa epoca ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
> Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
> Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más facil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
> Hace unos meses, ya arto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangelicos te dicen que con una oracion cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creido...
> ...



Dices que por meterte en temas de satanismo te visitan los demonios?
Puede que te montarás la película y tu mente te juega malas pasadas con pesadillas, y lo de los pellizcos pueden ser parálisis del sueño. Obviamente hay temas que si te obsesionas te los crees y te acaban afectando.
He jugado a todo lo juagble, de miedo, gore, pelis, también temas de todo tipo(satanismo, magia negra) de todo, siempre me pareció que estos temas es para gente con muchos conocimientos, no para parguelas, y bueno también racion porno, putas, coca, si influye esto tendría la habitación llena y para nada, no me han hecho ninguna visita , sí tengo bastantes sueños pero no pesadillas , eso fue de crío y ahora no.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

larios357 dijo:


> Dices que por meterte en temas de satanismo te visitan los demonios?
> Puede que te montarás la película y tu mente te juega malas pasadas con pesadillas, y lo de los pellizcos pueden ser parálisis del sueño. Obviamente hay temas que si te obsesionas te los crees y te acaban afectando.
> He jugado a todo lo juagble, de miedo, gore, pelis, también temas de todo tipo(satanismo, magia negra) de todo, siempre me pareció que estos temas es para gente con muchos conocimientos, no para parguelas, y bueno también racion porno, putas, coca, si influye esto tendría la habitación llena y para nada, no me han hecho ninguna visita , sí tengo bastantes sueños pero no pesadillas , eso fue de crío y ahora no.



No es por hacer esas cosas que te vienen a molestar demonios, vienen por desengañarte de este teatro de mundo, cuando tratas de seguir el camino de Cristo, entonces ellos vienen a estorbar, y podrán estorbar más o menos en función de los pecados que hayas cometido. Los pecados les dan a ellos derecho sobre ti y tu vida.

Los demonios no suelen molestar a los que no tienen fe en Cristo, a ellos les facilita el trabajo que la gente no crea en ellos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> No es eso. Yo no se explicarlo mejorNo se necesita más biblia,



Cierto, no se necesita más Biblia pero sí transmitir la parte de la fe que no es Biblia, que es la tradición. No podemos hacer tabula rasa.



W.Morgan dijo:


> Sin santidad nadie verá a Dios, David cometió pecados, pero se arrepintió de corazón y recibió castigo por ellos.
> _Hebreos 12:14 "__Seguid la paz con todos, y la santidad, sin la cual nadie verá al Señor."_



Correcto, otros no se arrepintieron. Dios tiene predilección por los pecadores, que al final somos todos.

*Lucas 5 *
31 Respondiendo Jesús, les dijo: Los que están sanos no tienen necesidad de médico, sino los enfermos. 
32 No he venido a llamar a justos, sino a pecadores al arrepentimiento.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (29 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se llama temor de Dios, las experiencias con la Divinidad suelen ser terribles, el miedo en una u otra forma es consubstancial a ellas.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Cierto, no se necesita más Biblia pero sí transmitir la parte de la fe que no es Biblia, que es la tradición. No podemos hacer tabula rasa.



En la tradición católica hay alguna cosa correcta, pero la mayor parte es basura, el problema es que muy pocos saben diferenciar, si tanto empeño tienes con el catolicismo lee "Subida al Monte Carmelo" de Juan de la Cruz.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Ago 2019)

Alois Schicklgruber dijo:


> Se llama temor de Dios, las experiencias con la Divinidad suelen ser terribles, el miedo en una u otra forma es consubstancial a ellas.



Temor de Dios si, pero las experiencias con Dios no dice la biblia que den miedo, otra cosa es para los no santos, como cuando moisés subió a la montaña, y el resto de los Hebreos tenían miedo, pero no dice la biblia que Moisés tuviera miedo.
_Hebreos 4:16 "__Acerquémonos, pues, *confiadamente* al trono de la gracia, para alcanzar misericordia y hallar gracia para el oportuno socorro."_


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Ago 2019)

He leído buena parte de lo escrito por el personaje de ese hilo, es poco probable que sea un trol, sería un trol demasiado bien documentado, todas sus creencias coinciden con lo dicho por muchos otros miembros de viejos linajes de satánicos.

Cree firmemente que satanás le recompensará tras su muerte librándole del tormento eterno en el infierno y situándolo en un puesto de gobierno:







Ahí explica a qué se debe la confianza que tiene él en que Satanás cumplirá su palabra: Satanás en un viaje espiritual al infierno le ha mostrado alguno de sus antepasados allí y cómo Satanás ha cumplido su palabra con ellos.

Pero es un engaño, ese hombre subestima por mucho la capacidad de los demonios para la impostura y también subestima las molestias que son capaces de tomarse para engañar a una persona.

Él mismo cuenta en otro comentario cómo Satanás puede aparecerse con diferentes formas, y seguro que sabe que no es el único demonio que lo hace, es posible que todos ellos puedan hacerlo, pero si no todos, es seguro que muchos de ellos.
Pueden aparecerse con el aspecto que quieran y copiar el aspecto de cualquiera. No les resulta difícil copiar la apariencia de su abuelo y su misma voz, además los demonios conocen la vida de su abuelo mejor que él mismo, esto es así porque siempre hay un demonio asignado para seguir a cada persona, los demonios no olvidan, son capaces de recordar toda la vida de la persona a la que siguen. Cuando esa persona muere, este demonio que le seguía, pasará a seguir a otro miembro de la familia, luego, hacerse pasar por la persona muerta no es difícil para él, y si en algún momento Satanás u otro demonio requiriera de su conocimiento, no andará lejos para preguntarle.
Alguien podría pensar que es un derroche de medios, pero en absoluto. Esta es la base de muchos de los mejores engaños de los demonios, porque muy poca gente sabe que operan así y los que no lo saben es muy difícil que lleguen a sospecharlo. Además, no es un derroche porque hay muchísimos demonios, la cantidad de demonios que existe supera por mucho a la cantidad de humanos vivos en la tierra, así que tener a uno siguiendo a cada persona es perfectamente asequible para Satanás, y ese demonio estará contento porque hasta para un demonio es mucho mejor dedicarse a seguir a una persona que estar en el infierno. Y dicho esto, en cuanto la persona peca ese demonio se mete dentro y eso, para él es la mejor situación posible.

Además, no solo es improbable que satanás recompense a ningún humano con el asco que le damos, sino que en el futuro, satanás será apresado, juzgado, condenado, y echado al lago de fuego (que no es el infierno) y ahí termina el poder y el principado de Satanás, e igualmente el de toda la jerarquía de ángeles traidores, y si se hubiera dado la extremadamente improbable circunstancia, de que alguno de ellos hubiera cumplido su palabra a alguno (o a todos) de estos satánicos que les sirvieron en vida de darles un puesto de gobierno en el infierno, o mantenerlos lejos del tormento, igualmente en este momento se les acabará ese dudoso privilegio también.

_Apocalipsis 20:13 "__Y el mar entregó los muertos que había en él; y la muerte y el Hades entregaron los muertos que había en ellos; y fueron juzgados cada uno según sus obras."_


Aún con todo, una persona así puede salvarse si se arrepiente. Ese "contrato eterno" del que habla el del hilo, no tiene realmente ningún valor.







Obviamente ninguna de esas familias de satánicos va a guardar registro de lo que para ellos sería un traidor patético, pero es perfectamente posible para ellos arrepentirse y escapar del infierno, y alguno lo ha hecho, por ejemplo: John Todd, del linaje Collins.

Duro es el infierno y casi todos los muertos acaban allí, es difícil de entender, pero así es la realidad en la que hemos aparecido. Esfuérzate por tanto para escapar del infierno. No es fácil, pero tampoco es tan difícil como puede parecer, requiere fe, que significa: creer, confiar, y obedecer a Cristo, y entrega total a Dios, ya que él no admite una segunda posición, y deja de lado las distracciones del mundo.


----------



## broder2 (30 Ago 2019)

MENUDO GILIPOLLAS EL OP

VAS A IR AL INFIERNO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Celedonio (30 Ago 2019)

A mí lo que me choca de estas historias es que nunca hay término medio: o vas al paraíso a gozar para siempre o vas al lugar de tormento eterno. ¿No hay ningún sitio intermedio para la gente "normal"? ¿Por qué tiene que tener el mismo castigo alguien que asesina a niños que otro que, simplemente, se la pela la religión pero no hace daño a nadie?


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Ago 2019)

Celedonio dijo:


> A mí lo que me choca de estas historias es que nunca hay término medio: o vas al paraíso a gozar para siempre o vas al lugar de tormento eterno. ¿No hay ningún sitio intermedio para la gente "normal"? ¿Por qué tiene que tener el mismo castigo alguien que asesina a niños que otro que, simplemente, se la pela la religión pero no hace daño a nadie?



No hay un sitio intermedio, pero el castigo no es el mismo para todos: _Mateo 10:15 "De cierto os digo que en el día del juicio, será *más tolerable el castigo* para la tierra de Sodoma y de Gomorra, que para aquella ciudad."_
El problema es que el menor de los castigos es aún demasiado insoportable, y siempre es eterno, de poco consuelo resultaría.


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Ago 2019)

Es cierto todo eso que dices, pero eso no quita de que hay que seguir los mandatos de Cristo.

_Mateo 16:24_
_"Entonces Jesús dijo a sus discípulos:
Si alguno quiere venir en pos de mí, *niéguese a sí mismo, y tome su cruz, y sígame*."_

_Hebreos 10:35-39
35 *No perdáis, pues, vuestra confianza*, que tiene grande galardón;
36 porque os *es necesaria la paciencia*, para que habiendo hecho la voluntad de Dios, obtengáis la promesa.
37 Porque aún un poquito,
Y el que ha de venir vendrá, y no tardará.
38 Mas el justo vivirá por fe;
Y *si retrocediere, no agradará a mi alma*._
_39 Pero nosotros no somos de los que retroceden para perdición, sino de los que tienen fe para preservación del alma._

_1 Pedro 4:18_
_"Y: Si *el justo con dificultad se salva*,
¿En *dónde aparecerá el impío y el pecador?"*_

Salmos 7:11
"Dios es juez justo,
Y *Dios está airado contra el impío todos los días*."

_2 Tesalonicenses 1:9 _
_"los cuales sufrirán pena de *eterna perdición*, excluidos de la presencia del Señor y de la gloria de su poder,"_

Dios es amor y por eso mismo nosotros, a pesar de que somos pecadores, tenemos la posibilidad de evitar el castigo eterno, porque Cristo vino, siendo él inocente de todo, y pagó por los pecados de todo aquél que siga su camino. Pero su camino hay que seguirlo bien.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ago 2019)

La verdad más dura es octubre, hombre.


----------



## Yomismita (30 Ago 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa epoca ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
> Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
> Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más facil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
> Hace unos meses, ya arto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangelicos te dicen que con una oracion cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creido...
> ...



¿Has probado a confesarte? O


----------



## Hippy Lollas (30 Ago 2019)

Todo no. A la hija de Luis Enrique no la curó.


----------



## etsai (30 Ago 2019)

Te doy un thanks porque me ha gustado como lo has descrito pero, ¿Cuando un bebé muere también lo lanzan ahí?

¿Qué puto sentido tiene eso?


----------



## Hippy Lollas (30 Ago 2019)

Celedonio dijo:


> A mí lo que me choca de estas historias es que nunca hay término medio: o vas al paraíso a gozar para siempre o vas al lugar de tormento eterno. ¿No hay ningún sitio intermedio para la gente "normal"? ¿Por qué tiene que tener el mismo castigo alguien que asesina a niños que otro que, simplemente, se la pela la religión pero no hace daño a nadie?



Me has recordado el chiste del infierno alemán:

Un hombre muere y va al infierno. Allí se encuentra con que hay un infierno para cada país. Va primero al infierno alemán y pregunta: 

-¿Qué te hacen aquí? 

-Aquí primero te ponen en la parrilla eléctrica por una hora, luego te acuestan en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora, y el resto del día viene el diablo alemán y te da de latigazos. 

Al personaje no le gustó nada y se fue a ver en que consistían los otros infiernos. Tanto el inglés como el ruso y el resto de los infiernos de las distintas naciones hacían lo mismo que el alemán; entonces, ve que en el infierno español hay una fila llena de gente esperando entrar. Intrigado pregunta al último de la fila: 

- ¿Qué es lo que hacen aquí? 

- Aquí te ponen en una parrilla eléctrica por una hora, luego en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora y el resto del día viene el diablo español y te da de latigazos.

- Pero es exactamente igual a los otros infiernos, ¿por qué aquí hay tanta gente queriendo entrar?

- Porque la parrilla no funciona, los clavos de la cama los han robado todos y el diablo es funcionario, llega.......ficha........revisa los e-mails y se larga.


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Ago 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Te doy un thanks porque me ha gustado como lo has descrito pero, ¿Cuando un bebé muere también lo lanzan ahí?
> 
> ¿Qué puto sentido tiene eso?



Los bebés no, ni los niños pequeños, pero cuando empiezan a pecar... Ahí ya quién sabe.


----------



## Celedonio (1 Sep 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> No hay un sitio intermedio, pero el castigo no es el mismo para todos: _Mateo 10:15 "De cierto os digo que en el día del juicio, será *más tolerable el castigo* para la tierra de Sodoma y de Gomorra, que para aquella ciudad."_
> El problema es que el menor de los castigos es aún demasiado insoportable, y siempre es eterno, de poco consuelo resultaría.



Pues, sinceramente, menuda PUTA MIERDA de Dios que tenemos. ¿Por qué alguien que no hace daño a nadie y simplemente comete "pecados" como ser ateo o fornicar de vez en cuando se merece un castigo eterno y que, como mínimo va a ser "demasiado insoportable"? ¿No se suponía que Dios era "infinitamente justo"? El juez más corrupto de este país es mil veces más justo que Dios, no me jodas...


----------



## Maldek (1 Sep 2019)

No hay ningun mal tan grande que merezca un castigo eterno. Es de sentido común, excepto para los asustaviejas lamecirios como el op


----------



## W.Morgan (1 Sep 2019)

Celedonio dijo:


> Pues, sinceramente, menuda PUTA MIERDA de Dios que tenemos. ¿Por qué alguien que no hace daño a nadie y simplemente comete "pecados" como ser ateo o fornicar de vez en cuando se merece un castigo eterno y que, como mínimo va a ser "demasiado insoportable"? ¿No se suponía que Dios era "infinitamente justo"? El juez más corrupto de este país es mil veces más justo que Dios, no me jodas...



Es dificil de entender, como dice el comentario anterior, esta realidad parece contradecir al sentido común, pero el sentido común tampoco es garantía de nada. Dios, que sabe más que nosotros tendrá sus motivos para hacer asi las cosas.

PD: Quizá un día abra un hilo sobre este tema.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Sep 2019)

Cuantas supersticiones idiotas hay.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Sep 2019)

Ya sabes, si tienes mala suerte y te haces una paja antes de que te atropelle un coche y te mate, vas al fuego eterno.


----------



## DMYS (6 Oct 2019)

pulgui dijo:


> Os recomiendo leer los libros de San paisios del monte athos donde muestra de forma irrefutable que la necromancia, psicofonias y fenómenos ufologicos no son sino manifestaciones demoniacas para confundir al hombre.



Osea que un tipo con pocos estudios y muchas supersticiones mete en una coctelera las psicofonías, la necromancia y los ovnis, agita un poco y tiene la ocurrencia de que son cosas demoníacas. Para variar. Y no metió Internet en la mezcla porque no existía.
Por supuesto lo que dijo esta persona es irrefutable. Y lo que dijo Yavé y sus profetas y Mahoma y Jesucristo y la zarza ardiente y Buda y... Irrefutables también.
Anda que no te lo pasas bien ni nada en tu mundo paralelo.


----------



## larios357 (6 Oct 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> No es por hacer esas cosas que te vienen a molestar demonios, vienen por desengañarte de este teatro de mundo, cuando tratas de seguir el camino de Cristo, entonces ellos vienen a estorbar, y podrán estorbar más o menos en función de los pecados que hayas cometido. Los pecados les dan a ellos derecho sobre ti y tu vida.
> 
> Los demonios no suelen molestar a los que no tienen fe en Cristo, a ellos les facilita el trabajo que la gente no crea en ellos.



Estoy más que desengañado.
Que camino es ese que comentas?
No follar, no beber, no drogarte, no porno , no fumar, no hacer nada de nada? 
No me creo nada, mientras no hagas daño a nadie a sabiendas debería bastar , eso de los pecados es una escusa para haz lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga, solo vendedores de humo .


----------



## Slavia (6 Oct 2019)

O sea que Dios es amor pero el 99,99% va al infierno.

Ya.


----------



## W.Morgan (7 Oct 2019)

pulgui dijo:


> Aqui te equivocas. La Iglesia católica cree en el purgatorio. La ortodoxa no habla de purgatorio pero si cree que las almas pueden seguir evolucionando tras la muerte. Por eso mismo se reza por los muertos. Y eso es algo que se hace por lo menos desde la época de los macabeos.



hasta cierto punto, podriamos aceptar que las almas pueden seguir santificándose más tras la muerte, pero hay que llegar a la santidad en esta vida.
_Hebreos 12:14 "Seguid la paz con todos, y la santidad, sin la cual nadie verá al Señor."_

La religión ortodoxa no está libre de la idolatría, ya que idolatran a los "santos" y a María.



larios357 dijo:


> Estoy más que desengañado.
> Que camino es ese que comentas?
> No follar, no beber, no drogarte, no porno , no fumar, no hacer nada de nada?
> No me creo nada, mientras no hagas daño a nadie a sabiendas debería bastar , eso de los pecados es una escusa para haz lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga, solo vendedores de humo.



Los vendedores, y no de humo sino de almas, son los que dicen que puedes ignorar a Dios o sus leyes toda tu vida y no va a pasar nada.
Cuando una persona dice cosas como que Dios no existe, o que cada persona puede ser su propio Dios, o cualquier cosa que no sea la verdad pura y dura, le está haciendo el trabajo a Satanás, siembran mal y cosecharán castigo.

_Gálatas 6:7 "__No os engañéis; Dios no puede ser burlado: pues todo lo que el hombre sembrare, eso también segará."_



Slavia dijo:


> O sea que Dios es amor pero el 99,99% va al infierno.
> 
> Ya.



El amor de Dios con los pecadores consiste en que no los destruye al momento, sino que les da la oportunidad de arrepentirse.
Lo que obviamente no va a hacer es pasar por alto el pecado. Dios no es uno de estos mojigatos que pueblan Europa.

_Números 14:18 "__Jehová, tardo para la ira y grande en misericordia, que perdona la iniquidad y la rebelión, aunque *de ningún modo tendrá por inocente al culpable*; que visita la maldad de los padres sobre los hijos hasta los terceros y hasta los cuartos."_

Lo que no es realista pensar, es que Dios va a meter en el cielo a casi cualquiera para que luego: escupan en las aceras del cielo, se emborrachen en meen en las esquinas, abran una editorial de revistas porno, se dediquen a maldecir al creador o a soltar improperios, o cualquiera de todas esas cosas que aquí consideramos sin importancia.

Uno no puede esperar la ayuda de Dios ni su piedad si se pasa la vida ignorando su existencia y sus instrucciones, y encima resistiéndole aunque sea inconscientemente. Dios hará su parte si tu haces la tuya, y no al revés.
A Dios nadie le va a manipular, no es como uno de esos pagafantas que se ponen a 4 patas para que la pizpireta de turno le use de silla, pero ni eso, ni la infinita fracción de eso.
Si Dios permitiera a una persona mantener un pecado, estaría siendo un pagafantas.
Dios está muy bien donde está y no necesita a nadie, somos nosotros los que le necesitamos a él, y suerte que está dispuesto a ayudarnos, pero él pone las condiciones, y son exigentes eso nadie lo niega:

_Mateo 25:26-30_
_26 Respondiendo su señor, le dijo: Siervo malo y negligente, *sabías que siego donde no sembré, y que recojo donde no esparcí*.
27 Por tanto, debías haber dado mi dinero a los banqueros, y al venir yo, hubiera recibido lo que es mío con los intereses.
28 Quitadle, pues, el talento, y dadlo al que tiene diez talentos.
29 Porque al que tiene, le será dado, y tendrá más; y al que no tiene, aun lo que tiene le será quitado._
_30 Y al siervo inútil echadle en las tinieblas de afuera; allí será el lloro y el crujir de dientes._

Que tampoco se desanime nadie:

_Mateo 7:7-8 _
_7 Pedid, y se os dará;* buscad, y hallaréis*; llamad, y se os abrirá._
_8 Porque todo aquel que pide, recibe; y *el que busca, halla*; y al que llama, se le abrirá._


----------



## W.Morgan (7 Oct 2019)

pulgui dijo:


> Dios, ya estamos otra vez con la chorrada de la idolatría a los santos.
> 
> 
> Tener imágenes no es un acto de idolatría (por consiguiente no es pecado ni puede considerárselo como un error) porque Dios mismo ha mandado construir imágenes en repetidas ocasiones (ver _Éx_ 25, 18-19; _Éx_ 26,31; _1R_ 6, 23-28, etc.), pero también porque la palabra que usa para prohibir imágenes en Éxodo 20,4
> ...



Todo eso no está en la biblia, nunca en la biblia se vio que dedicaran canciones a María como hace la iglesia ortodoxa, o imágenes. En mi opinión está fuera de lo que manda Cristo.

_Mateo 12:46-50_
_46 Mientras él aún hablaba a la gente, he aquí su madre y sus hermanos estaban afuera, y le querían hablar.
47 Y le dijo uno: He aquí tu madre y tus hermanos están afuera, y te quieren hablar.
48 Respondiendo él al que le decía esto, dijo: ¿Quién es mi madre, y quiénes son mis hermanos?
49 Y extendiendo su mano hacia sus discípulos, dijo: He aquí mi madre y mis hermanos._
_50 Porque todo aquel que hace la voluntad de mi Padre que está en los cielos, ése es mi hermano, y hermana, y madre._


----------



## PREDICT (7 Oct 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no tienes ni puta idea, cualquier místico, medium o espiritista de cierta categoría podrían decirte que lo que llamas infierno está helado y hace frío extremo, y del infierno se sale al igual que te pueden echar del paraíso también; de hecho los únicos que pueden llamarse santos y maestros primero pasaron por el infierno una buena temporada antes de hacerse santos


----------



## meti-culoso (7 Oct 2019)

PREDICT dijo:


> no tienes ni puta idea, cualquier místico, medium o espiritista de cierta categoría podrían decirte que lo que llamas infierno está helado y hace frío extremo, y del infierno se sale al igual que te pueden echar del paraíso también; de hecho los únicos que pueden llamarse santos y maestros primero pasaron por el infierno una buena temporada antes de hacerse santos



Eso que dices es la "la noche oscura del alma" que dice San Agustín.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (7 Oct 2019)

Me e comio hunas setas coloradas


----------



## W.Morgan (7 Oct 2019)

pulgui dijo:


> La Biblia no es infalible. Además las costumbres cristianas no vienen sólo de la Biblia, vienen también de la Tradición apostólica y de Los Concilios Ecuménicos.
> 
> Lo único que no se puede poner en duda en el cristianismo es lo que se dice en el Credo.



Precisamente lo que no es infalible es la tradición y los concilios. Contradicen a la biblia, se inventan nuevas doctrinas según su propio criterio, incluso se contradicen entre ellos.

La "veneración a María surgió en el concilio de Efeso o Efesino en 471.

El Rosario, que es pura idolatría, empezó hacia el año 1200.

La inmaculada concepción de María, que maría nació sin el pecado original, una absurdez, fue decretado en 1854.

La asunción de María se promulgó el 1 de noviembre de 1950, diciendo que maría ascendió al cielo como Cristo.

La maría católica proviene realmente de la Astarté de babilonia, la madre de Nimrod, que llegó a ser considerada una diosa, al igual que el propio Nimrod.
De hecho El 25 de diciembre no es la fecha de nacimiento de Cristo, sino la de el hijo de Astarté, el cual esta hizo pasar por una reencarnación de Nimrod.

El catolicismo asignó el 25 de diciembre al cumpleaños de Cristo en el siglo IV. Realmente Cristo no nació en invierno:


----------



## PREDICT (7 Oct 2019)

meti-culoso dijo:


> Eso que dices es la "la noche oscura del alma" que dice San Agustín.



y porque se ha visto y es la realidad aunque indemostrable


----------



## gdr100 (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## visaman (8 Oct 2019)

el único que se libra en este foro soy yo que soy un ser de luz


----------



## Adrian1 (8 Oct 2019)

Jesús dijo que el infierno y el purgatorio NO existían y que el Cielo no tenía dada que ver con lo que se pensaba la gente.


----------



## W.Morgan (8 Oct 2019)

pulgui dijo:


> La Biblia se contradice a sí misma continuamente. Lo único indudable es el credo y lo que a través de el se dedujo en los siete concilios ecumenicos que fueron inspirados por el espíritu santo.



Esas contradicciones que comentas, son por la trasmisión a lo largo del tiempo, no son contradicciones de doctrina, son pocas y no tienen importancia realmente.


----------



## bladu (3 Nov 2019)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Jesús dijo que el infierno y el purgatorio NO existían y que el Cielo no tenía dada que ver con lo que se pensaba la gente.



En la Biblia no se hace mención explícita del infierno pero si se menciona como infierno el Sheol. Jesús también hace mención del Sheol si no de manera explícita, de manera soterrada con aquello del "rechinar de llanto y dientes y demás pasajes". Qué pasa, ¿que para vosotros si no se menciona de manera especial la palabra infierno no existe y toda mención de algo que da pie a esa idea es menos malo que lo que conlleva la palabra infierno?

Si esa es nuestra manera de pensar he de deciros que os compadezco.

Por otra parte deciros que el infierno existe. El infierno es la ausencia de Dios por simplificarlo de alguna manera, así como el cielo es la plenitud de ver a Dios simplificando también mucho la afirmación.

Esa descripción del infierno que he realizado por muy suave que pueda parecer realmente es terrible, lo más terrible para un alma humana.

Por otra parte el purgatorio también existe, nadie puede mirar a Dios a la cara, sin estar inmaculado. También es lugar terrible y duro como el infierno, pero del purgatorio se sale, algunos de les llevará menos y a otros infinitamente más, pero se sale. Decir también que no hay solo un infierno, así como tampoco hay solo un nivel de purgatorio. Hay varios niveles de ambos. Dependiendo del nivel de purificacion que necesite el alma de cada uno, irá a un nivel u otro, con la salvedad de que del infierno no sale.

Testimonios de infierno y del purgatorio ( en el mundo catolico y protestante hasta de en el musulman) hay a punta pala. Buscad en Youtube Maria Simma, Catalina de Emerich, o los videos del Padre Fortea, gran divulgador y exegeta, posiblemente el mayor divulgador catolico en habla hispaña, con libros escritos en su haber.

5 santos que tuvieron aterradoras visiones del infierno







Aquí están sus libros, con enlaces para descargarlos de forma gratuita:

Libros del Padre José Antonio Fortea

El problema que muchos alegan para tener fe en Dios , es lo mismo que le pasó a Santo Tomás, "ver para creer", el problema es cuando las cosas creas o no existen, más allá de la opinión personal y ego de cada uno. Es decir, yo nunca que visto Marte ni he estado el dicho planeta. ¿Significa eso que Marte no existe, pues creo que no?. ¿Significa eso que los documentales de sobre este planeta, son películas - escenarios de ciencia ficción, hechos para hace creer que la gente que existe? Creo que no. 

Todos lo veremos, tarde o temprano, puesto que todos vamos a morir, no seais ansiosos y dejad al tiempo hacer su trabajo. Me parece presuntuoso por ello, no creer.

De todas formas, mirad como es el ser humano, que prefiere creen en las promesas de los políticos, a sabiendas de que cada legislatura mienten. No creen en un ser como Dios, ( cuando les va la vida, y el alma en ello), porque no les da lo que ellos quieren (o creen querer), y por ende todos aquellos dones que Dios les ha dado de serie no los valoran.


----------



## Adrian1 (3 Nov 2019)

bladu dijo:


> En la Biblia no se hace mención explícita de un infierno pero si se menciona como infierno el Sheol. Jesús también hace mención del Sheol sino de manera explícita de manera soterrada con aquello del "rechinar de llanto y dientes y demás pasajes". ¿qué pasa que para vosotros si no se menciona de manera especial la palabra infierno no existe y toda mención di algo que da pie a esa idea es menos malo que lo que conlleva la palabra infierno?
> 
> Si esa es nuestra manera de pensar he de deciros que os compadezco.
> 
> ...



No te fíes de lo que te cuenten los manipulados evangelios.
Jesús es el Dios del Amor.
Todas las frases atribuidas a Jesús sobre el infierno son totalmente Falsas.
El Maestro jamás amenaza ni juzga.
La ausencia de Dios es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## bladu (3 Nov 2019)

Ya claro...., a Jesus - Dios le da igual que seas San Francisco que Asis, que Hitler, Stalin o Pol Pot, claro..... Estaria bien que Dios abriera una ventana en en el espacio tiempo dimensional, para saber si estos ultimos andan banqueteando con EL a su derecha....................... Pero va a ser que no la va a abrir....

Porque la gracia de tener fe y de la salvacion esta en la incertidumbre que ello conlleva, no nos lo va a dar todo hecho..


----------



## W.Morgan (3 Nov 2019)

bladu dijo:


> Por otra parte el purgatorio también existe, nadie puede mirar a Dios a la cara, sin estar inmaculado. También es lugar terrible y duro como el infierno, pero del purgatorio se sale, algunos de les llevará menos y a otros infinitamente más, pero se sale. Decir también que no hay solo un infierno, así como tampoco hay solo un nivel de purgatorio. Hay varios niveles de ambos. Dependiendo del nivel de purificacion que necesite el alma de cada uno, irá a un nivel u otro, con la salvedad de que del infierno no sale.



.
El purgatorio no existe, lo mas parecido a esa idea es donde estamos ahora.

No tiene lugar un purgatorio.
Cristo hizo el pago completo, todo lo que sea sumarle a eso es un error, al igual que la reencarnación. Una persona no puede merecer la salvación, nada puede hacer la persona.
_Lucas 17:10 "__Así también vosotros, cuando hayáis hecho todo lo que os ha sido ordenado, *decid: Siervos inútiles somos*, pues lo que debíamos hacer, hicimos."_
_Hebreos 9:27 "__Y de la manera que está establecido para los hombres que *mueran una sola vez, y después de esto el juicio*,"_

Pensar que el sacrificio de Cristo es insuficiente y necesita ser apoyado por reencarnaciones o lo que es lo mismo, por un purgatorio, es una falta de fe.

Para lo que sirve el purgatorio al final, es para que la gente se releja y no se esfuercen lo suficiente en esta vida.

_Lucas 13:24 "__*Esforzaos** a entrar* por la puerta angosta; porque os digo que muchos procurarán entrar, y no podrán."_

.


----------



## species8472 (23 Nov 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué clase de blasfemia es esa de olvidarse que Dios es amor? Jesús, es amor a un nivel que no se puede ni entender ¿qué Dios no consuela? Cada día hay millones de personas consoladas por Dios, en la misa, en la confesión, en la oración e incluso muchas veces por la acción directa del Espíritu Santo ¿qué son las bienaventuranzas si no la más perfecta de las consolaciones?. ¿Eso del 99,99% de almas al infierno de donde lo sacas?¿sabes que el buen ladrón está en el paraiso solo por haber pedido a Jesús que se acordase de él?Jesús es el buen pastor, ni una sola de sus ovejas que quieran salvarse se perderán, solo las que deliberadamente deseen rechazarlo. Quien ha conocido a Dios, quien ha sentido a Jesús, quien ha oído al Espíritu Santo en su corazón no tiene ninguna duda: Dios es Amor, Dios es verdad, Dios es Justicia y Dios es Misericordia e inventará artimañas y hará todo lo que haga falta para que sus hijos, sus amigos, vuelvan a él. 

No os dejéis llevar por el miedo y no llevéis yugos pesados. Dios es amor y busca y encuentran a los que como él son amor. Y si vives en el amor de Dios, verás con sus ojos, discernirás el bien del mal y verás la verdad de sus leyes. Ya no serán pesada carga si no dulce camino. Sed AMOR como lo es Dios y el resto llegará pues Dios de lo dará


----------



## species8472 (23 Nov 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Una mejor traducción para el mandamiento sería: no asesinarás. Ese mandamiento nunca aplicó a guerras ni al sistema judicial.



Si te golpean una mejilla pon la otra. A la adultera tenían que haberla apedreado hasta matarla siguiendo la Ley. La realidad: no entendían la Ley y por eso Jesús los desautoriza. Porque solo Dios tiene derecho sobre la vida y la muerte y un hombre no puede quitar lo que no puede dar. Incluso la defensa propia no es admisible desde un punto estríctamente cristiano, demuestra falta de fe en la providencia y justicia divinas además de erigir al hombre en juez sobre su semejante lo cual es imposible


----------



## Selenios (23 Nov 2019)

Gracias por haberme alegrado el día, ahora ya puedo comenzar el Domingo con mas optimismo.
Los griegos también tenían una idea del mas allá algo triste y pesimista.
Me ha reconfortado mucho tu post


----------



## species8472 (23 Nov 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo intentaré explicar mejor, lo que intento dar a entender es que Cristo no hace el trabajo de sus siervos, los cristianos son siervos de Cristo, Cristo mandó que cada uno tomara su cruz y le siguiera. Hay gente que no sigue los mandamientos de Cristo y luego lloran porque Cristo no hace lo que a ellos les gustaría, y creen que llorando o quejándose van a lograr que Cristo les haga caso y no es así.



Si a Dios le pides pan no te da piedras. Si ha Dios le pides contesta. Si le pides con fe para crecer en el amor contesta siempre porque Dios es nuestro Padre y un Padre bueno, y mucho más Dios que es perfecto, da cosas buenas si se las piden.
Un cura, bendito sea, nos contó su testimonio de conversión y como en la más dura de las dificultades al pedir ayuda a Dios este había respondido. A los pocos días me ví yo en una situación de deseperación, y angustiado, triste, desencantado como estaba, pedí a Dios acordándome de esas palabras. Yo, que en los últimos años rara vez había pisaso una Iglesia, mi único cuadro en casa era de Buda y había apartado a Jesús de mi vida, me volví a él y le pedí con fé, le pedí en la deseperación e incluso indignado con lo que me había pasado. Y Dios en vez de ignorarme, o incluso castigarme, que posiblemente era lo justo, me respondió. Fuí a dormir y al amanecer y ponerme el pié sentí al Espíritu Santo, sentí a Jesús consolándome, con un amor indescriptible, con una cercanía total, como me hablaba al corazón, no podía dejar de alabarle, el gozo era indescriptible y más real que la redondez del círculo, más cierto que las matemáticas y a la vez que sentía ese amor me sentía sucio, comprendí pecados que había hecho, que hasta entonces ignoraba. Rompi esa mañana el cuadro de buda y lo tiré junto con los preservativos que tenía. Corrí a confesarme. Me sentía como si estuviera en la boda de mi mejor amigo en chandal cubierto de estiércol. Aún así Jesús me amaba, notaba ese amor, es inexplicable la profundidad y cercanía de ese amor. Pedidle a Dios, pedid a Jesús, pedid con fé, recordad sus milagros, sus palabras de amor. Os aseguro que si la petición es buena y se hace con fé Dios responderá y te colmará más allá de tus expectativas, porque el te conoce y te quiere más que tu mismo

Rele los evangelios y ora. Pide a Dios que te ilumine


----------



## LostSouls (23 Nov 2019)

Buen descubrimiento este hilo, no lo había visto. Enhorabuena a los hermanos creyentes y a los ateos/agnósticos... Ánimo y no decaigais.
_El señor es mi pastor nada me falta..._
A los creyentes... cómo lleváis esos momentos de dudas si es que aún los tenéis?
_Llévame a la roca que es más alta que yo._


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Nov 2019)

Selenios dijo:


> Gracias por haberme alegrado el día, ahora ya puedo comenzar el Domingo con mas optimismo.
> Los griegos también tenían una idea del mas allá algo triste y pesimista.
> Me ha reconfortado mucho tu post



.
Acojona mucho, pero es la pura realidad.
El mundo no funciona de la misma manera para un desgraciado como casi todo el mundo, que para un autentico cristiano que cuenta con el respaldo de Cristo.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Nov 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Si a Dios le pides pan no te da piedras. Si ha Dios le pides contesta. Si le pides con fe para crecer en el amor contesta siempre porque Dios es nuestro Padre y un Padre bueno, y mucho más Dios que es perfecto, da cosas buenas si se las piden.
> Un cura, bendito sea, nos contó su testimonio de conversión y como en la más dura de las dificultades al pedir ayuda a Dios este había respondido. A los pocos días me ví yo en una situación de deseperación, y angustiado, triste, desencantado como estaba, pedí a Dios acordándome de esas palabras. Yo, que en los últimos años rara vez había pisaso una Iglesia, mi único cuadro en casa era de Buda y había apartado a Jesús de mi vida, me volví a él y le pedí con fé, le pedí en la deseperación e incluso indignado con lo que me había pasado. Y Dios en vez de ignorarme, o incluso castigarme, que posiblemente era lo justo, me respondió. Fuí a dormir y al amanecer y ponerme el pié sentí al Espíritu Santo, sentí a Jesús consolándome, con un amor indescriptible, con una cercanía total, como me hablaba al corazón, no podía dejar de alabarle, el gozo era indescriptible y más real que la redondez del círculo, más cierto que las matemáticas y a la vez que sentía ese amor me sentía sucio, comprendí pecados que había hecho, que hasta entonces ignoraba. Rompi esa mañana el cuadro de buda y lo tiré junto con los preservativos que tenía. Corrí a confesarme. Me sentía como si estuviera en la boda de mi mejor amigo en chandal cubierto de estiércol. Aún así Jesús me amaba, notaba ese amor, es inexplicable la profundidad y cercanía de ese amor. Pedidle a Dios, pedid a Jesús, pedid con fé, recordad sus milagros, sus palabras de amor. Os aseguro que si la petición es buena y se hace con fé Dios responderá y te colmará más allá de tus expectativas, porque el te conoce y te quiere más que tu mismo
> 
> Rele los evangelios y ora. Pide a Dios que te ilumine



En eso estoy, espero algún día tener una experiencia parecida. Gracias por compartir tu historia aquí.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Nov 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de blasfemia es esa de olvidarse que Dios es amor? Jesús, es amor a un nivel que no se puede ni entender ¿qué Dios no consuela? Cada día hay millones de personas consoladas por Dios, en la misa, en la confesión, en la oración e incluso muchas veces por la acción directa del Espíritu Santo ¿qué son las bienaventuranzas si no la más perfecta de las consolaciones?. ¿Eso del 99,99% de almas al infierno de donde lo sacas?¿sabes que el buen ladrón está en el paraiso solo por haber pedido a Jesús que se acordase de él?Jesús es el buen pastor, ni una sola de sus ovejas que quieran salvarse se perderán, solo las que deliberadamente deseen rechazarlo. Quien ha conocido a Dios, quien ha sentido a Jesús, quien ha oído al Espíritu Santo en su corazón no tiene ninguna duda: Dios es Amor, Dios es verdad, Dios es Justicia y Dios es Misericordia e inventará artimañas y hará todo lo que haga falta para que sus hijos, sus amigos, vuelvan a él.
> 
> No os dejéis llevar por el miedo y no llevéis yugos pesados. Dios es amor y busca y encuentran a los que como él son amor. Y si vives en el amor de Dios, verás con sus ojos, discernirás el bien del mal y verás la verdad de sus leyes. Ya no serán pesada carga si no dulce camino. Sed AMOR como lo es Dios y el resto llegará pues Dios de lo dará



Claro que Dios es amor, pero a lo que me refiero es a que no es correcto que la gente se agarre a eso para no buscar la santidad con esfuerzo.


----------



## Mosca de bar (24 Nov 2019)

Dios es el amor absoluto, pero os voy a torturar eternamente, la mayoria os vais a cagar de rabiar, por malos
que estrechez de espiritu, que mentalidad infantil, que grandisimo daño a echo la religion en las mentes, eso es ya un infierno

el cielo e infierno, ya lo estamos sintiendo
hasta el señor Mr Papa, lo a dicho y reconocido
EL CIELO INFIERNO ES UN ESTADO MENTAL
Lo construimos nosotros y vivimos en el


----------



## auricooro (24 Nov 2019)

Pero se te ha olvidado lo más importante.

Que será en OCTUBRE.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Nov 2019)

Mosca de bar dijo:


> Dios es el amor absoluto, pero os voy a torturar eternamente, la mayoria os vais a cagar de rabiar, por malos
> que estrechez de espiritu, que mentalidad infantil, que grandisimo daño a echo la religion en las mentes, eso es ya un infierno
> 
> el cielo e infierno, ya lo estamos sintiendo
> ...



.
_Hebreos 10:_
_28 El que viola la ley de Moisés, por el testimonio de dos o de tres testigos *muere irremisiblemente.*
29 ¿*Cuánto mayor castigo pensáis que merecerá el que pisoteare al Hijo de Dios, y tuviere por inmunda la sangre del pacto* en la cual fue santificado, e hiciere afrenta al Espíritu de gracia?
30 Pues conocemos al que dijo: Mía es la venganza, yo daré el pago, dice el Señor. Y otra vez: El Señor juzgará a su pueblo.
31 _*!!Horrenda cosa es caer en manos del Dios vivo!*

Lo del estado mental es una chorrada que se le ocurrió al papa y como le pareció que sonaba espiritual y profundo la soltó. Pero ni él la entiende ni nadie, porque no tiene ningún sentido.

_Mateo 25:41 _
_Entonces dirá también a los de la izquierda: Apartaos de mí, malditos, al *fuego eterno preparado para el diablo y sus ángeles*._

_Marcos 9:47-48 Reina-Valera 1960 (RVR1960)_
_47 Y si tu ojo te fuere ocasión de caer, sácalo; mejor te es entrar en el reino de Dios con un ojo, que teniendo dos ojos ser echado al infierno,_
_48 donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y *el fuego nunca se apaga*._


----------



## Mosca de bar (24 Nov 2019)

Amen
Podeis ir en paz


----------



## Saratustra (24 Nov 2019)

me espero al dvd


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (14 Ene 2020)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Jesús dijo que el infierno y el purgatorio NO existían y que el Cielo no tenía dada que ver con lo que se pensaba la gente.



*43 *Si tu mano te fuere ocasión de caer, córtala; mejor te es entrar en la vida manco, que teniendo dos manos ir al infierno, al fuego que no puede ser apagado,
*44 *donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y el fuego nunca se apaga.
*45 *Y si tu pie te fuere ocasión de caer, córtalo; mejor te es entrar a la vida cojo, que teniendo dos pies ser echado en el infierno, al fuego que no puede ser apagado,
*46 *donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y el fuego nunca se apaga.
*47 *Y si tu ojo te fuere ocasión de caer, sácalo; mejor te es entrar en el reino de Dios con un ojo, que teniendo dos ojos ser echado al infierno,
*48 *donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y el fuego nunca se apaga.
Marcos 9:43-48
Bible Gateway passage: Marcos 9 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## Adrian1 (14 Ene 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> *43 *Si tu mano te fuere ocasión de caer, córtala; mejor te es entrar en la vida manco, que teniendo dos manos ir al infierno, al fuego que no puede ser apagado,
> *44 *donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y el fuego nunca se apaga.
> *45 *Y si tu pie te fuere ocasión de caer, córtalo; mejor te es entrar a la vida cojo, que teniendo dos pies ser echado en el infierno, al fuego que no puede ser apagado,
> *46 *donde el gusano de ellos no muere, y el fuego nunca se apaga.
> ...



Eso es lo que dicen que dijo...!!!!

Todos los "mensajes" de Jesús amenazando con el infierno u otros sufrimientos son FALSOS.


----------



## visaman (14 Ene 2020)

m


species8472 dijo:


> Si a Dios le pides pan no te da piedras. Si ha Dios le pides contesta. Si le pides con fe para crecer en el amor contesta siempre porque Dios es nuestro Padre y un Padre bueno, y mucho más Dios que es perfecto, da cosas buenas si se las piden.
> Un cura, bendito sea, nos contó su testimonio de conversión y como en la más dura de las dificultades al pedir ayuda a Dios este había respondido. A los pocos días me ví yo en una situación de deseperación, y angustiado, triste, desencantado como estaba, pedí a Dios acordándome de esas palabras. Yo, que en los últimos años rara vez había pisaso una Iglesia, mi único cuadro en casa era de Buda y había apartado a Jesús de mi vida, me volví a él y le pedí con fé, le pedí en la deseperación e incluso indignado con lo que me había pasado. Y Dios en vez de ignorarme, o incluso castigarme, que posiblemente era lo justo, me respondió. Fuí a dormir y al amanecer y ponerme el pié sentí al Espíritu Santo, sentí a Jesús consolándome, con un amor indescriptible, con una cercanía total, como me hablaba al corazón, no podía dejar de alabarle, el gozo era indescriptible y más real que la redondez del círculo, más cierto que las matemáticas y a la vez que sentía ese amor me sentía sucio, comprendí pecados que había hecho, que hasta entonces ignoraba. Rompi esa mañana el cuadro de buda y lo tiré junto con los preservativos que tenía. Corrí a confesarme. Me sentía como si estuviera en la boda de mi mejor amigo en chandal cubierto de estiércol. Aún así Jesús me amaba, notaba ese amor, es inexplicable la profundidad y cercanía de ese amor. Pedidle a Dios, pedid a Jesús, pedid con fé, recordad sus milagros, sus palabras de amor. Os aseguro que si la petición es buena y se hace con fé Dios responderá y te colmará más allá de tus expectativas, porque el te conoce y te quiere más que tu mismo
> 
> Rele los evangelios y ora. Pide a Dios que te ilumine



cual es el numero del wassap de Dios?


----------



## Adrian1 (14 Ene 2020)

visaman dijo:


> m
> 
> cual es el numero del wassap de Dios?



El número de Wassap de Dios, lo tienes tu mismo en tu interior y se llama Amor.


----------



## Rodericus Rex (14 Ene 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Claro que Dios es amor, pero a lo que me refiero es a que no es correcto que la gente se agarre a eso para no buscar la santidad con esfuerzo.



Has leído algo sobre la vida de Orígenes de Alejandría, padre de la Iglesia?

El creía que el infierno era purificador, y que tras el vendría la gran restauración. De hecho de parte de sus ideas se desarrollo el concepto de purgatorio. Incluso creo que algunos ortodoxos todavía sostienen sus tesis, aunque son minoría.

Y sin embargo, al mismo tiempo fue capaz de arrancarse los testículos para evitar pecados contra la pureza.

Lo que quiero decir es que, si bien el infierno es real y hay que advertir de él, porque el Señor lo hizo constantemente, no hay que olvidar el resto de su predicación. Y, en concreto, que el 99,9 por cien de las almas van al infierno es una creencia tuya y solo tuya.


----------



## Padre_Karras (14 Ene 2020)

Cuándo te mueres eres cosechado por los programadores cuánticos ( los Elohim hablando en judeocristiano ) y tus mónadas que son completamente impersonales vuelven al plano arquetípico, mientras tus residuos energéticos psicofísicos..pensamientos, emociones.. se disuelven en el plano intermedio en breve tiempo ( seis semanas más o menos según el libro tibetano de los muertos ). 
La única manera de conservar la consciencia individual sería crear en vida un campo electromagnético lo suficientemente estable para que pudiese pervivir a la muerte física pero eso sí que está solo al alcance de un 99.9 % de los mortales.


----------



## EGO (14 Ene 2020)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Cuándo te mueres eres cosechado por los programadores cuánticos ( los Elohim hablando en judeocristiano ) y tus mónadas que son completamente impersonales vuelven al plano arquetípico, mientras tus residuos energéticos psicofísicos..pensamientos, emociones.. se disuelven en el plano intermedio en breve tiempo ( seis semanas más o menos según el libro tibetano de los muertos ).
> *La única manera de conservar la consciencia individual sería crear en vida un campo electromagnético lo suficientemente estable para que pudiese pervivir a la muerte física pero eso sí que está solo al alcance de un 99.9 % de los mortales.*



Investiga sobre el yoga del phowa.UNo de los seis yogas de Naropa.

Y en el taoismo tambien hubo una corriente que buscaba la inmortalidad a traves de la alquimia y las practicas espirituales.

Sea como sea...el infierno es real,pero no eterno.Hasta Buda recordo sus vidas pasadas como espiritu de los infierno.


----------



## xavik (14 Ene 2020)

Yo siempre he entendido el infierno como la "segunda muerte", la muerte permanente. Que tu cuerpo arda no quiere decir que tú lo sientas, tú (tu mente) estás en la nada/no existes.


----------



## 917 (14 Ene 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo me dedicaba hace años a leer sobre conspiración y de ahí pasé a leer sobre satanismo, en esa época ya creía en todos estos asuntos, los demonios cuando se dan cuenta de esto, vienen a molestarte por las noches.
> Casi todas las noches durante estos años, mientras intento dormir, uno o más demonios invisibles se dedican a moverme levemente el colchón o la almohada, a crearme pesadillas, alguna vez me han golpeado, pellizcado, mordido, pinchado...
> Obviamente esto se puede evitar, al principio creía que sería más fácil, probé a "echarlos en el nombre de Cristo" como solían decir los evangélicos, no funcionó en absoluto.
> Hace unos meses, ya harto de esto, me paré a pensar: ¿es posible que alguien que todas las noches es perturbado por demonios de esa manera sea salvo? Porque si, hasta ese momento me consideraba salvo, porque los evangélicos te dicen que con una oración cortita y un poco de voluntad bastaba y me lo había creído...
> ...



¿No has pensado en acudir a un psiquiatra?...No es un demonio, sino un profesional que trata los transtornos mentales que provocan la infelicidad de la gente.
En serio te hablo.


----------



## EGO (14 Ene 2020)

xavik dijo:


> Yo siempre he entendido el infierno como la "segunda muerte", la muerte permanente. Que tu cuerpo arda no quiere decir que tú lo sientas, tú (tu mente) estás en la nada/no existes.



El sufrimiento en niveles de existencia inferiores es muy real.Otra cosa es que la mitologia cristiana ha exagerado lo de arder en lagunas de azufre y todas esas chorradas para asustar a la gente.

Una pesadilla,por ejemplo,no es mas que una ilusion en nuestra mente y sin embargo nos hace sufrir hasta tal punto que nos despertamos o incluso nuestro cuerpo reacciona fisicamente con sudor,paralisis y heridas en casos mas graves.

Hay una serie curiosa sobre este tema: "Altered carbon".En ella torturan a la gente en simulaciones mentales y el torturado sufre igual que si se lo hicieran fisicamente.


----------



## W.Morgan (14 Ene 2020)

Rodericus Rex dijo:


> Has leído algo sobre la vida de Orígenes de Alejandría, padre de la Iglesia?
> 
> El creía que el infierno era purificador, y que tras el vendría la gran restauración. De hecho de parte de sus ideas se desarrollo el concepto de purgatorio. Incluso creo que algunos ortodoxos todavía sostienen sus tesis, aunque son minoría.
> 
> ...



Cristo no especificó claramente la proporción, pero dijo:
_Mateo 7:13-14_
_13 Entrad por la puerta estrecha; porque ancha es la puerta, y espacioso el camino que lleva a la perdición, y muchos son los que entran por ella;_
_14 porque estrecha es la puerta, y angosto el camino que lleva a la vida, y pocos son los que la hallan._

De todos modos, ya solo con que la salvación requiere fe en Cristo, eso deja fuera a todos los que profesan religiones no cristianas y a los ateos y agnósticos. Si le sumas los que pecan de una cosa u otra, no queda prácticamente nadie.


----------



## W.Morgan (14 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> ¿No has pensado en acudir a un psiquiatra?...No es un demonio, sino un profesional que trata los transtornos mentales que provocan la infelicidad de la gente.
> En serio te hablo.



No lo he pensado ni por un instante, los demonios no están sujetos a los psicólogos o psiquiatras, el camino no es ese.
Esto me trae a la memoria un caso muy curioso:
FANTASMA VIOLADOR: El caso real del espíritu abusador que inspiró la película 'El Ente' - TKM Chile
No estoy seguro de si ese es el caso que había leido yo hace años, pero era algo parecido. En el que yo recuerdo, hasta los propios psiquiatras que habian tratado a la mujer fueron posteriormente victimas del incubo-sucubo.
_1 Corintios 3:19_
_19 Porque la sabiduría de este mundo es insensatez para con Dios; pues escrito está: El prende a los sabios en la astucia de ellos._


----------



## Rodericus Rex (14 Ene 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Cristo no especificó claramente la proporción, pero dijo:
> _Mateo 7:13-14_
> _13 Entrad por la puerta estrecha; porque ancha es la puerta, y espacioso el camino que lleva a la perdición, y muchos son los que entran por ella;_
> _14 porque estrecha es la puerta, y angosto el camino que lleva a la vida, y pocos son los que la hallan._
> ...





W.Morgan dijo:


> Cristo no especificó claramente la proporción, pero dijo:
> _Mateo 7:13-14_
> _13 Entrad por la puerta estrecha; porque ancha es la puerta, y espacioso el camino que lleva a la perdición, y muchos son los que entran por ella;_
> _14 porque estrecha es la puerta, y angosto el camino que lleva a la vida, y pocos son los que la hallan._
> ...



Prácticamente nadie no, sencillamente nadie. Romanos 3:

_9 ¿Qué, pues? ¿Somos nosotros mejores que ellos? En ninguna manera; pues ya hemos acusado a judíos y a gentiles, que todos están bajo pecado.
10 Como está escrito:
No hay justo, ni aun uno;
11 No hay quien entienda,
No hay quien busque a Dios.
12 Todos se desviaron, a una se hicieron inútiles;
No hay quien haga lo bueno, no hay ni siquiera uno.
13 Sepulcro abierto es su garganta;
Con su lengua engañan.
Veneno de áspides hay debajo de sus labios;
14 Su boca está llena de maldición y de amargura.
15 Sus pies se apresuran para derramar sangre;
16 Quebranto y desventura hay en sus caminos;
17 Y no conocieron camino de paz.
18 No hay temor de Dios delante de sus ojos.
19 Pero sabemos que todo lo que la ley dice, lo dice a los que están bajo la ley, para que toda boca se cierre y todo el mundo quede bajo el juicio de Dios;
20 ya que por las obras de la ley ningún ser humano será justificado delante de él; porque por medio de la ley es el conocimiento del pecado._

La justificación del hombre no depende de que no peque. Depende de Cristo. Romanos 5:

_17 Pues si por la transgresión de uno solo reinó la muerte, mucho más reinarán en vida por uno solo, Jesucristo, los que reciben la abundancia de la gracia y del don de la justicia.

18 Así que, como por la transgresión de uno vino la condenación a todos los hombres, de la misma manera por la justicia de uno vino a todos los hombres la justificación de vida._

Y esto es común a católicos, luteranos y ortodoxos, así lo han fijado mediante declaraciones conjuntas las tres iglesias. La justificación del hombre ante Dios proviene de los méritos de Cristo, no de los propios.

Cuestión distinta es como luego entienden las buenas obras consecuentes, la teología de la ameritación, etc... que son cosas que ya me pierdo, pero en cuanto a esto, y que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, hay consenso.

San Juan Crisostomo decía que el demonio se alegra mas por nuestra desesperanza que por nuestros pecados, porque sabe que nuestros pecados han sido perdonados.

En cuanto a la cita que das, es cierto, pero también afirma el señor: 

"Yo soy el aprisco de las ovejas, el que entra y cruza a través mía haya verdes pastos".

"Yo soy el camino, y la verdad, y la vida; nadie va al padre si no por mí". Por él, no porque no peques.

"Señor, señor, cuantas veces habré de perdonar a mi hermano si este peca contra mí? Siete veces? No te digo 7, sino 70 veces 7".

Todo cristiano tiene la vocación de morir como el ladrón arrepentido. Por supuesto que ha de aborrecer el pecado, y ha de vivir dando gracias por los pecados que no comete y por los actos de amor que haga, y pidiendo perdón, porque no hay nadie que no peque de una manera u otra.


----------



## Evil_ (14 Ene 2020)

En el inferno ya no caben mas asi que deja de decir memeces.Fue un invento de la iglesia para controlar mas a la gente.
Dime en que parte de la biblia dicen algo del infierno.


----------



## W.Morgan (14 Ene 2020)

Rodericus Rex dijo:


> Prácticamente nadie no, sencillamente nadie. Romanos 3:
> 
> _9 ¿Qué, pues? ¿Somos nosotros mejores que ellos? En ninguna manera; pues ya hemos acusado a judíos y a gentiles, que todos están bajo pecado.
> 10 Como está escrito:
> ...



.
No es exactamente así, Cristo pagó por nuestros pecados, pero hay que buscar la santidad. Es verdad que ser perfectos del todo es imposible, pero los pecados digamos voluntarios se pueden eliminar por completo con la ayuda de Cristo.
_Romanos 6_
_¿Qué, pues, diremos? ¿Perseveraremos en el pecado para que la gracia abunde?
2 En ninguna manera. Porque los que hemos muerto al pecado, ¿cómo viviremos aún en él?
12 *No reine, pues, el pecado en vuestro cuerpo mortal,* de modo que lo obedezcáis en sus concupiscencias;_
_13 ni tampoco presentéis vuestros miembros al pecado como instrumentos de iniquidad, sino presentaos vosotros mismos a Dios como vivos de entre los muertos, y vuestros miembros a Dios como instrumentos de justicia._
_14 Porque el pecado no se enseñoreará de vosotros; pues no estáis bajo la ley, sino bajo la gracia.
15 ¿Qué, pues? *¿Pecaremos, porque no estamos bajo la ley, sino bajo la gracia? En ninguna manera.*
16 ¿No sabéis que si os sometéis a alguien como esclavos para obedecerle, sois esclavos de aquel a quien obedecéis, sea del pecado para muerte, o sea de la obediencia para justicia?
_
_Hebreos 12:14_
_14 Seguid la paz con todos, y la *santidad, sin la cual nadie verá al Señor*._


----------



## USA Empire (16 Ene 2020)

Ese Dios tuyo es un hijoputa.

O sea que no te libras hagas lo que hagas


----------



## XXavier (16 Ene 2020)

Lss tonterías que creen algunos...


----------



## los propios dioses (16 Ene 2020)

No hay más infierno para el hombre que la estupidez y la maldad de sus semejantes.


----------



## S. GOKU (16 Ene 2020)

Para el burbujero medio saldra del infierno diario para meterse en otro infierno llameante. La infelicidad es njestro destino.

Llevas razon dice la biblia que es mas facil pasar a un elefante por el ojal de una aguja a que un rico entre en el reino de dios. Tecnicamente en españa somos todos ricos en cuanto a que no carecemos de nada asi que practiamente iriamos todos al infierno. 

La verdad esque es jodido porque para conseguir esas cotas de santidad para ir al cielo tienes que desperdiciar tu vida pero nadie sabe si luego realemente habra cielo e infierno alomejor simplemente despues no hay nada y has tirado tu vida a la basura. O alomejor simplemente con no ser un cabronazo basta. Esque la verda no se puede tomar una decision correcta porque despues no se sabe que vendra.

Yo directamente no me considero mala persona aunque tengo mala lengua


----------



## Rodericus Rex (16 Ene 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> .
> No es exactamente así, Cristo pagó por nuestros pecados, pero hay que buscar la santidad. Es verdad que ser perfectos del todo es imposible, pero los *pecados digamos voluntarios* se pueden eliminar por completo con la ayuda de Cristo.
> _Romanos 6_
> _¿Qué, pues, diremos? ¿Perseveraremos en el pecado para que la gracia abunde?
> ...



El pecado es por definición un acto voluntario. Siempre (no hablamos del pecado original, si no del pecado en sí, la opción por el mal, como realidad humana). 




neutralizador1 dijo:


> Para el burbujero medio saldra del infierno diario para meterse en otro infierno llameante. La infelicidad es njestro destino.
> 
> *Llevas razon dice la biblia que es mas facil pasar a un elefante por el ojal de una aguja a que un rico entre en el reino de dios. Tecnicamente en españa somos todos ricos en cuanto a que no carecemos de nada asi que practiamente iriamos todos al infierno*.
> 
> ...



Hay que leer el pasaje completo:

_24 Los discípulos se asombraron de sus palabras; pero Jesús, respondiendo, volvió a decirles: Hijos, !!cuán difícil les es entrar en el reino de Dios, a los que confían en las riquezas!

25 Más fácil es pasar un camello por el ojo de una aguja, que entrar un rico en el reino de Dios.

26 Ellos se asombraban aun más, diciendo entre sí: *¿Quién, pues, podrá ser salvo?*

27 Entonces Jesús, mirándolos, dijo: *Para los hombres es imposible, mas para Dios, no; porque todas las cosas son posibles para Dios*.

28 Entonces Pedro comenzó a decirle: He aquí, nosotros lo hemos dejado todo, y te hemos seguido.

29 Respondió Jesús y dijo: De cierto os digo que no hay ninguno que haya dejado casa, o hermanos, o hermanas, o padre, o madre, o mujer, o hijos, o tierras, por causa de mí y del evangelio,

30 que no reciba cien veces más ahora en este tiempo; casas, hermanos, hermanas, madres, hijos, y tierras, con persecuciones; y en el siglo venidero la vida eterna.

31 Pero *muchos primeros serán postreros, y los postreros, primeros*._

Hay tres mensajes fundamentales:

1) El amor a la riqueza es malo. Te aleja de ser lo que Dios quiere que seas. Imagen suya. Amor (Caridad).

2) Para los hombres (TODOS) es imposible salvarse, pero no para Dios. 

3) Cuanto, aparentemente, mas renuncias por Amor, mayor paga tienes y tendrás.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Ene 2020)

Evil_ dijo:


> En el inferno ya no caben mas asi que deja de decir memeces.Fue un invento de la iglesia para controlar mas a la gente.
> Dime en que parte de la biblia dicen algo del infierno.



Deberías leer el Nuevo Testamento entero...


----------



## Circe (17 Ene 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> Al cielo van las vírgenes y las beatas, al infierno las cachondonas y las putas. Yo al menos tengo clarísimo con cuales me lo voy a pasar mejor, los demás ellos verán.
> 
> Saludos.



Todas se arrepentirán en sus últimos instantes de vida y Dios les permitirá la entrada al cielo.
Tú irás al infierno y al entrar te darás cuenta de aquello es un campo de nabos. «Así que el infierno era Burbuja» te dirás, muy apesadumbrado.


----------



## Radiopatio (17 Ene 2020)

Un poco de infiernillo nunca viene mal, que tampoco es para tanto. Quejicas. 

Lastimeros.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (17 Ene 2020)

" te unes al arquitecto del universo "

es usted uno de esos señores masones que me han traido aqui y me han dado paguita ? 

que Dios le bendiga .

dadme algo


----------



## ArturoB (17 Ene 2020)

Entre este y el aynrandiano no puede haber más subnormales en este foro.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ene 2020)

Circe dijo:


> Todas se arrepentirán en sus últimos instantes de vida y Dios les permitirá la entrada al cielo.
> Tú irás al infierno y al entrar te darás cuenta de aquello es un campo de nabos. «Así que el infierno era Burbuja» te dirás, muy apesadumbrado.



Si el infierno es un campo de nabos y de tarados mentales entonces me volvería a sentir otra vez vivo y como si no hubiera muerto porque será como seguir estando en Burbuja.

Saludos.


----------



## visaman (17 Ene 2020)

Circe dijo:


> Todas se arrepentirán en sus últimos instantes de vida y Dios les permitirá la entrada al cielo.
> Tú irás al infierno y al entrar te darás cuenta de aquello es un campo de nabos. «Así que el infierno era Burbuja» te dirás, muy apesadumbrado.



pero lo que no sabes es que yo como ser de luz en el cielo me pasare la eternidad haciéndoos tras tras por atrás a todas, que el Demiurgo es muy cabron


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2020)

Como van cambiando los temas y las creencias en burbuja. Estos temas hablando de cosas de catolicismo no los veía yo antes. Antes lo que se veía era todo mierda new age. Me alegro que nos encaminemos en buena dirección.
En cuanto al infierno no creo que vaya tanta gente a él, pero si que seguramente ese porcentaje que dices vaya al purgatorio a purificarse. No creo que en cielo dejen pasar a cualquiera.
Por otro lado una creencia que tengo últimamente es que creo que España es un país bendecido por Dios, por muchas razones y por tanto todos sus habitantes creo que serán salvos. Es decir, cualquiera de nosotros pudo nacer en cualquier lado,sin embargo nacimos en España por algún motivo.


----------



## tixel (17 Ene 2020)

species8472 dijo:


> Si a Dios le pides pan no te da piedras. Si ha Dios le pides contesta. Si le pides con fe para crecer en el amor contesta siempre porque Dios es nuestro Padre y un Padre bueno, y mucho más Dios que es perfecto, da cosas buenas si se las piden.
> Un cura, bendito sea, nos contó su testimonio de conversión y como en la más dura de las dificultades al pedir ayuda a Dios este había respondido. A los pocos días me ví yo en una situación de deseperación, y angustiado, triste, desencantado como estaba, pedí a Dios acordándome de esas palabras. Yo, que en los últimos años rara vez había pisaso una Iglesia, mi único cuadro en casa era de Buda y había apartado a Jesús de mi vida, me volví a él y le pedí con fé, le pedí en la deseperación e incluso indignado con lo que me había pasado. Y Dios en vez de ignorarme, o incluso castigarme, que posiblemente era lo justo, me respondió. Fuí a dormir y al amanecer y ponerme el pié sentí al Espíritu Santo, sentí a Jesús consolándome, con un amor indescriptible, con una cercanía total, como me hablaba al corazón, no podía dejar de alabarle, el gozo era indescriptible y más real que la redondez del círculo, más cierto que las matemáticas y a la vez que sentía ese amor me sentía sucio, comprendí pecados que había hecho, que hasta entonces ignoraba. Rompi esa mañana el cuadro de buda y lo tiré junto con los preservativos que tenía. Corrí a confesarme. Me sentía como si estuviera en la boda de mi mejor amigo en chandal cubierto de estiércol. Aún así Jesús me amaba, notaba ese amor, es inexplicable la profundidad y cercanía de ese amor. Pedidle a Dios, pedid a Jesús, pedid con fé, recordad sus milagros, sus palabras de amor. Os aseguro que si la petición es buena y se hace con fé Dios responderá y te colmará más allá de tus expectativas, porque el te conoce y te quiere más que tu mismo
> 
> Rele los evangelios y ora. Pide a Dios que te ilumine



Que envidia me das. Yo una vez también sentí ese amor y esa cercania de Jesus, solo fue una vez y duro poco, pero es como describes, real como la redondez de un circulo y como dices no podía más que alabarle y darme cuenta de mi suciedad y de lo grave de mis pecados y arrepentirme profundamente de ellos. Fue una experiencia culmen que ojala se vuelva a repetir. La experiencia la tuve después de un retiro de Emaus.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Ene 2020)

Rodericus Rex dijo:


> El pecado es por definición un acto voluntario. Siempre (no hablamos del pecado original, si no del pecado en sí, la opción por el mal, como realidad humana).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_27 Entonces Jesús, mirándolos, dijo: *Para los hombres es imposible, mas para Dios, no; porque todas las cosas son posibles para Dios*._

Para los hombres es imposible dejar el pecado, pero con Dios, es posible dejar todo pecado y alcanzar la santidad necesaria para ser salvo:

_Hebreos 12:14 __Seguid la paz con todos, y la *santidad, sin la cual nadie verá al Señor*._

Al leer el nuevo testamento, podemos ver que Cristo curó a muchos enfermos, y liberó posesos, pero, de pocos dijo "tu fe te ha salvado".


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (24 Ene 2020)

dime , que se siente al ser un puto retrasado mental ? 

duele ? hace cosquillas ?


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Ene 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Como van cambiando los temas y las creencias en burbuja. Estos temas hablando de cosas de catolicismo no los veía yo antes. Antes lo que se veía era todo mierda new age. Me alegro que nos encaminemos en buena dirección.
> En cuanto al infierno no creo que vaya tanta gente a él, pero si que seguramente ese porcentaje que dices vaya al purgatorio a purificarse. No creo que en cielo dejen pasar a cualquiera.
> Por otro lado una creencia que tengo últimamente es que creo que España es un país bendecido por Dios, por muchas razones y por tanto todos sus habitantes creo que serán salvos. Es decir, cualquiera de nosotros pudo nacer en cualquier lado,sin embargo nacimos en España por algún motivo.



.
No se trata de catolicismo sino de la verdad, la cual se halla en la Biblia, no en hombres.
El concepto de purgatorio es tan compatible con el concepto de que Cristo se sacrificó por nosotros como la reencarnación. Si hace falta un purgatorio, el sacrificio de Cristo fué insuficiente.

_Hebreos 10:10 __En esa voluntad somos santificados mediante la ofrenda del cuerpo de Jesucristo hecha *una vez para siempre.*_

El que es santificado por la ofrenda del cuerpo de Cristo, es santificado una vez, para siempre y por completo.

_Efesios 1:7 __en quien tenemos redención por su sangre, el perdón de pecados según las riquezas de su gracia,_

Y el que no es santificado por su sangre, de nada le sirve un supuesto purgatorio:

_Hebreos 9:27 __Y de la manera que está establecido para los hombres que mueran una sola vez, y después de esto el juicio,_

No hay lugar para un concepto como el de purgatorio, al igual que no lo hay para las reencarnaciones.

Se que es muy duro, pero es mejor asumirlo como buenamente se pueda.


----------



## dark.lekker (24 Ene 2020)

El infierno no existe


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Ene 2020)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> La verdad esque es jodido porque para conseguir esas cotas de santidad para ir al cielo tienes que desperdiciar tu vida pero nadie sabe si luego realemente habra cielo e infierno alomejor simplemente después no hay nada y has tirado tu vida a la basura.



No desperdicias tu vida, al contrario, no hacerlo es desperdiciarla:
_Mateo 10:39 __El que halla su vida, la perderá; y el que pierde su vida por causa de mí, la hallará.
Mateo 6:33 __Mas buscad primeramente el reino de Dios y su justicia, y todas estas cosas os serán añadidas._

Cuando tienes a un demonio cerca, puedes dudar de si existe el Cielo, pero de que existe el infierno, de eso no dudas, yo he tenido demasiadas experiencias con los espíritus malignos, tuve miedo en numerosas ocasiones, pero sabia que yo estaba vivo, y eso me da una cierta seguridad, así lo ha establecido Dios existe una protección, aún así tuve miedo y puedes darte cuenta de la maldad de esos seres, es difícil de describir:

Entre ellos son muy diferentes, en tamaño, en forma... su voz...

Una vez un sucubo me susurró al oído: "maañaanaaa" era una voz fría, apática, pronunció con suavidad y claramente, (se refería a que volvería al día siguiente, y así fué).

en dos ocasiones escuché la respiración de algún demonio, quizá el mismo, realmente era parecida, una respiración ruda, descuidada, no vi al ser que la producía aunque lo noté encima mio, si tuviera que imaginar su aspecto a juzgar por su respiración, imaginaría algo similar a esto:



(son los trasgos de la película el hobbit)

Y muchas otras cosas podría contar, alguna vez los he visto, pero nunca claramente. Es algo salido de una película de terror, y son muchos.

Cuando mueres, si Cristo no te salva, esas aberraciones te cogen y te arrastran al infierno, y desde ese momento, el horror no se acaba nunca, el terror que se tiene que sentir... no lo alcanzo a imaginar.







neutralizador1 dijo:


> O alomejor simplemente con no ser un cabronazo basta.



No basta, eso lo aclara la Biblia, ni si quiera el justo se salva con facilidad:
_1 Pedro 4:18 __Y: Si el justo con dificultad se salva, ¿En dónde aparecerá el impío y el pecador?_


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> .
> *No se trata de catolicismo sino de la verdad*, la cual se halla en la Biblia, no en hombres.
> El concepto de purgatorio es tan compatible con el concepto de que Cristo se sacrificó por nosotros como la reencarnación. Si hace falta un purgatorio, el sacrificio de Cristo fué insuficiente.
> 
> ...



Lo resaltado en negrita es una frase redundante. Y la segunda negrita, entonces según tú para que es ese juicio si ya estamos santificados. Y yo creo que a la vista está que distamos mucho de eso. Creo que no se pueden hacer las afirmaciones que haces con esa seguridad.


----------



## ElSombrererocdelainternec (24 Ene 2020)

El K hole demuestra que el infierno no existe. La muerte es el final del miedo y de todo apego indeseado. Es una pvta pasada, ni caso al tarugo del OP.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

aquanevada dijo:


> Cómo puede evitarse ir al infierno?



Y añado, que me parece esencial pedirle misericordia a Cristo, hay que ser humilde y reconocer la situación como es.
De todos modos no soy el ideal para responder, porque aún estoy en ello.
Cada uno tiene su batalla y dice la biblia:
_Apocalipsis 3:__20 He aquí, yo estoy a la puerta y llamo; si alguno oye mi voz y abre la puerta, entraré a él, y cenaré con él, y él conmigo._


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Jun 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> Tu Dios es pura maldad, y si no lo fuera la prueba que te estaria poniendo es precisamente que lo desafies.



Tu ego te impide entender la realidad, y no te juzgo, también yo estuve muy ciego, y aún hay cosas que no entiendo.

No es razonable desafiar a YHWH, él está de tu parte, no quiere para ti nada más que lo mejor, pero si estás pecando, entonces eres merecedor de castigo y te acabará llegando a su tiempo si no te arrepientes antes, es la justicia.

Entonces lo que tienes que hacer es bajar tu estado de ánimo de ese nivel subido, volverte más humilde y más impasible.


*2 Crónicas 7:14*
14 si se humillare mi pueblo, sobre el cual mi nombre es invocado, y oraren, y buscaren mi rostro, y se convirtieren de sus malos caminos; entonces yo oiré desde los cielos, y perdonaré sus pecados, y sanaré su tierra.

*Lucas 14:11*
11 Porque cualquiera que se enaltece, será humillado; y el que se humilla, será enaltecido.


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Jun 2020)

Sí pueden golpearte, nosotros tenemos también cuerpo espiritual, y muchas veces es a ese cuerpo al que golpean, se dice que pueden golpear tambien al cuerpo fisico, pero a mi nunca me lo han hecho.
A veces se les escucha respirar, no se si realmente respiran o lo hacen para asustar, en esas ocasiones creo que ellos saben que les escuchas. 

El cuerpo físico y el cuerpo espiritual están superpuestos.


*1 Tesalonicenses 5:23*
23 Y el mismo Dios de paz os santifique por completo; y todo vuestro ser, *espíritu, alma y cuerpo*, sea guardado irreprensible para la venida de nuestro Señor Jesucristo.


----------



## Fοrοfgold (30 Jun 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Tu ego te impide entender la realidad, y no te juzgo, también yo estuve muy ciego, y aún hay cosas que no entiendo.
> 
> No es razonable desafiar a YHWH, él está de tu parte, no quiere para ti nada más que lo mejor, pero si estás pecando, entonces eres merecedor de castigo y te acabará llegando a su tiempo si no te arrepientes antes, es la justicia.
> 
> ...



SI ME QUISIERA IMPASIBLE NO ME HARIA EMOCIONALMENTE INESTABLE Y LLEVAR TODA LA VIDA TRAGANDO MIERDA HASTA HACER QUE NO CREA EN NADA NI NADIE Y QUE AUN VENGA UN PAYASO A DECIRME QUE TENGO QUE SEGUIR TRAGANDO


----------



## W.Morgan (1 Jul 2020)

No sé que vió ese tipo, pero si hubiera muerto habría ido al infierno, un lugar con este aspecto:


----------



## W.Morgan (1 Jul 2020)

Un lugar que supera las peores pesadillas.

Los seres que están recluidos allí son tan malignos que, cuando uno de ellos, uno de los menores, sube de las profundidades del abismo y por algún motivo se te acerca... aunque no puedas verlos, con su presencia basta para sentir su malignidad, y es dificil describirlo, es como que te deja acongojado, sabes que por el momento estás a salvo de ese ser, pero el miedo de que algún dia deje de ser así...

Por eso no hay que andarse con bobadas en ésta vida. Imaginate si la gente supiera que las cosas son así, ese empresario que no paga las horas extra... Está expuesto a estos seres (por poner un ejemplo), si supiera que estos bichos están esperando a que muera para arrastrarlo al lugar que esas imágenes representan...

La biblia dice:

*Lucas 6:29*
29 Al que te hiera en una mejilla, preséntale también la otra; y al que te quite la capa, ni aun la túnica le niegues.

Y éste es el motivo, el motivo es el que aparece en esas imágenes de ahí arriba. Ésta vida no es nada, el que te quita la capa, está camino del infierno, y muy pocas posibilidades tiene de no acabar allí, imagínate cuan desdichada es su existencia, aún es desdichada aquí, y esto pasa rápido pero el infierno es eterno, considera entonces que el que te ha quitado la capa o la cartera está ya allí, de hecho prácticamente está ya allí, no es correcto entonces negarle algo a alguien que está en tan desgraciada situación.

Así son las cosas.


----------



## W.Morgan (1 Jul 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> SI ME QUISIERA IMPASIBLE NO ME HARIA EMOCIONALMENTE INESTABLE Y LLEVAR TODA LA VIDA TRAGANDO MIERDA HASTA HACER QUE NO CREA EN NADA NI NADIE Y QUE AUN VENGA UN PAYASO A DECIRME QUE TENGO QUE SEGUIR TRAGANDO



A mi también me resulta duro, pero no solo es posible, también es necesario y además es lo justo. Lo que pide YHWH de ti es, básicamente, que seas perfecto, algo así como un paladín de las leyendas o que se yo. Pero es posible hacerlo, otros lo han logrado y tu puedes también, reconstruye tu mente, esfuérzate pídele ayuda a Yahshua y podrás hacerlo. Persevera hasta el final, y no pierdas la esperanza.


*Mateo 24:13*
13 Mas *el que persevere hasta el fin, éste será salvo*.


----------



## Elezar03 (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y que es lo que te llevo a tener esas visiones? Igual me gustaría creer que es una conclusión muy apresurada, pero es cierto lo que dices, hay que buscar la santidad con esfuerzo y no usar a Dios para la comodidad


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Elessar03 dijo:


> ¿Y que es lo que te llevo a tener esas visiones? Igual me gustaría creer que es una conclusión muy apresurada, pero es cierto lo que dices, hay que buscar la santidad con esfuerzo y no usar a Dios para la comodidad



Visiones del infierno no tuve, la descripción que hago en el primer comentario está basada en lo que he podido leer por ahí, no me fío de los que dicen haber muerto X tiempo y haber visitado el infierno de la mano de Cristo, pero de lo que cuentan los satánicos y ex-satánicos si me fío algo más.

Ver propiamente dicho, lo único que pude ver es a algún demonio en pocas ocasiones, y no los pude ver con total claridad. Voy a contar las que recuerdo de forma breve, para darle algo de chicha al hilo:


En una vi algo así:


Me incorporé nada más despertar y durante unos segundos vi algo similar a lo que aparece arriba. De los dos seres, en el que más me fijé fué en el que tiene forma como de perro, el otro lo he dibujado así, pero no me fijé en él, lo recuerdo como un ser antropomorfo y delgado.


En otra ocasión vi algo así:


Me desperté debido a que estaba notando una opresión bastante fuerte, y notaba que procedía de detra´s de mi cabeza, al girarme vi algo parecido a esa imagen, solo lo vi durante unos instantes y el ser ya había iniciado un salto para bajar de cerca de la cabecera de la cama hacia el suelo a la izquierda de esa imagen.

El otro que recuerdo lo vi en una ocasión muy similar a la anterior, pero es el que pude ver más nítidamente, mientras que a los otros los vi bastante mal. Y no me hace falta dibujarlo porque era clavado a este diablillo que aparece en el world of warcraft:



Incluso recuerdo una expresión similar en la cara, y esos dientes no demasiado grandes.



Y bueno, eso en lo que a verlos se refiere, pero alguna vez los he oído y... en fin, para qué contar más.

Demasiados años he dejado pasar sin esforzarme lo suficiente por apartarme de unos pecados, y de otros me esforzaba pero no lograba el éxito por tener otras áreas sin corregir... y* creo* que por eso he tenido que soportar tantas historias con los demonios. Ademas esos seres, cuando ven que estás intentando alcanzar la salvación, te prestan más atención y ponen las trabas que pueden.

Dice la biblia:
*Santiago 4:7*
7 Someteos, pues, a Dios; *resistid al diablo*, y huirá de vosotros.

Es un tema complicado, la verdad. Pero no hay que agobiarse, todo se hace poco a poco y paso a paso.

En los demonios no es bueno fijarse demasiado (salvo para resistirlos, claro), entre los errores que considero que cometí hace años está el de haber leído por curiosidad, algunos libros que conviene mucho más evitar (no digo títulos para que nadie los busque), en aquel momento no creía que pasara nada por solo leerlos, pero a día de hoy, solo de pensarlo...

En fin, lo dicho, en los demonios es mejor no pensar demasiado, pero sí creo que es bueno entender que existe el infierno y que las consecuencias de no buscar a YHWH son terribles. Ya sabes, los demonios no tienen poder sobre nosotros, sino YHWH:

*Mateo 10:28*
28 Y no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo, mas el alma no pueden matar; *temed más bien a aquel que puede destruir el alma y el cuerpo en el infierno.*


*Proverbios 1:7*
7 *El principio de la sabiduría es el temor de YHWH*;
Los insensatos desprecian la sabiduría y la enseñanza.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


>



Desde luego el que pintó ese cuadro sabía de lo que iba este asunto. Si pudiéramos ver a los demonios con claridad, probablemente nos encontraríamos con que a muchos ya los habíamos visto en las diversas chorradas con las que nos intoxica la "industria del entretenimiento".


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


>



Y de hecho, esto me recuerda a lo que respondí antes a este compañero:
Una vez me desperté por una presión que tenia sobre el pecho y que me estaba dificultando la respiración, no era tanto peso como para que no pudiera respirar, pero era bastante molesto. En cuanto empecé a moverme se quitó de encima, pero esto evidencia que aunque son espíritus, si pueden interferir sobre la materia.


----------



## Focus in (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Desde luego el que pintó ese cuadro sabía de lo que iba este asunto. Si pudiéramos ver a los demonios con claridad, probablemente nos encontraríamos con que a muchos ya los habíamos visto en las diversas chorradas con las que nos intoxica la "industria del entretenimiento".



Te dire un secretito: los demonios son las mujeres. Follatelas si quieres pero nunca te encoñes de ninguna o sabras lo que es el infierno cuando la puta te traicione.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


> Una chica me contó una vez una experiencia similar a la suya, una criatura parecida. Esa criatura de unos 50 cm de estatura cubierta de pelo la violó. No pudo ver su cara pero si palparla, tenia una fuerza brutal y ella estaba completamente paralizada mientras la embestía estando entre sus piernas. Me dijo que fué la experiencia mas traumatizante de su vida.



Un íncubo.
A los hombres nos atacan los súcubos, aunque supongo que ya lo sabías.
Ese es un problema que tuve inumerables veces, y que considero resuelto, aunque desde hace poco..

Normalmente te violan mientras duermes sin que te des cuenta, eyaculas y te despiertas pensando que fue una polución nocturna, pero, no existen las poluciones nocturnas como lo entiende la gente, yo llevo sin tener una polución nocturna semanas, y eso es desde que me he librado de los súcubos, y ya en los últimos 2 años que llevo esforzándome en acabar con ese problema he estado teniendo muy pocas poluciones nocturnas.

Casi siempre el súcubo te viola mientras otro demonio cerca de tu cabeza te está creando sueños sexuales, no se si pueden actuar por separado, creo que si, pero se reduce su eficacia.
Respecto a la parálisis, normalmente te la tiran si ven que te vas a despertar, a mi alguna vez me pringaron de esa manera, no se cual de los dos demonios la tira o si son los dos, pero sospecho que es el sucubo/íncubo mismo el que la tira, y no el que genera los sueños.

Pero esto es como todo, si estás en el punto en el que tienes al incubo/sucubo encima, es porque has pecado de lujuria, aunque sea de pensamiento, y esa es la batalla que es importante ganar. Mirar a una mujer no es pecado, incluso aunque vaya vestida de forma provocativa, pero en el momento en el que piensas algo lujurioso, algo como por ejemplo: "como le daba yo a ese culo", ahí ya hay pecado y eso da licencia al súcubo.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


> Nuestro buen hamijo @W.Morgan se refiere a las llamadas PARALISIS DEL SUEÑO y ALUCINACIONES HIPNAGOGICAS/HIPNOPOMPICAS según se produzcan al quedarse dormido o al despertar respectivamente
> 
> En mi hezperencia profesional los pacientes ven en la gran mayoría de los casos el mismo tipo de criatura, seres pequeños de medio metro de estatura con rasgos animalescos y que inflingen gran terror. Acompañando a estas visiones cabe destacar la sensación de paralisis y presión en el centro del pecho. El paciente tipo suele ser una mujer, generalmente joven-mediana edad, delgada y fisicamente atractiva con antecedentes de abusos físicos/sexuales en su nucleo familiar generalmente por una figura masculina de autoridad.
> 
> Estas alucinaciones son tan vividas y reales que perturban la vida del paciente y lo conducen a ser mucho mas religioso, espiritual e incluso en ocasiones mucho mas supersticiosos.



Casi siempre se ven los pequeños, porque son los que permite YHWH que perturben a una persona "normal".
Los hay grandes, pero YHWH controla todo, y no permite que esos intervengan salvo en casos muy concretos (por motivos evidentes).


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Una cosa que recomiendo a todo el mundo, es que, si se despiertan en mitad de la noche, *finjan estar dormidos*, que no se muevan, no abran los ojos y que mantengan el mismo ritmo respiratorio, esto durante unos minutos. Así les pillé yo al principio.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Sobre este tema habia iniciado un hilo hace algunos meses:

Religión: - Nightmaere

Al final me he explayado más aquí.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


> Una chica me contó una vez una experiencia similar a la suya, una criatura parecida. Esa criatura de unos 50 cm de estatura cubierta de pelo la violó.
> 
> No pudo ver su cara pero si palparla, tenia una fuerza brutal y ella estaba completamente paralizada mientras la embestía estando entre sus piernas. Me dijo que fué la experiencia mas traumatizante de su vida.



El íncubo, según cuentan (yo no lo se), es justamente este bicho del cuadro:


----------



## Elezar03 (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Un íncubo.
> A los hombres nos atacan los súcubos, aunque supongo que ya lo sabías.
> Ese es un problema que tuve inumerables veces, y que considero resuelto, aunque desde hace poco..
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco creía tanto en los súcubos, y puede que suene gracioso, pero la cuestión se puso rara cuando los pañuelos que usaba para no manchar la ropa en las poluciones, empezaron a aparecer tirados en otras partes. No incomodaba al punto de que pudiera quitarmelo yo mismo entre el sueño


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Elessar03 dijo:


> Yo tampoco creía tanto en los súcubos, y puede que suene gracioso, pero la cuestión se puso rara cuando los pañuelos que usaba para no manchar la ropa en las poluciones, empezaron a aparecer en otras partes. No incomodaba al punto de que pudiera quitarmelo yo mismo entre el sueño



Es así.

Hace ya bastantes años, yo aún creia que las poluciones nocturnas eran lo que dice la "versión oficial", y estaba un dia durmiendo, de lado, y de repente pude notar perfectamente el trasero de una mujer que mantenía relaciones con migo de una forma muy enérgica, y eso que en ese momento yo tenia el pene flácido. Ese día entendí lo que eran las poluciones nocturnas.

Me pasé años siendo perturvado por sucubos periodicamente, en un intento por evitar sus acciones empecé a dormir voca arriba con la mano sobre mi miembro, y en más de una ocasión estando despierto, empecé a notar como una mano, como de mujer, me agarraba la muñeca de la mano o me tiraba de los dedos para apartar mi mano.

Esto que te cuento es la pura verdad y no miento.
En alguna de esas ocasiones, traté de esperar algo de tiempo para procesar bien lo que estaba pasando y ver si el súcubo era capaz de mover mi mano, y no fuí capaz de esperar más de unos 3 segundos o 4 porque es una sensación tan desagradable y rompedora con la realidad.... Pero si te puedo decir que de haber esperado me habrían movido la mano, porque llegó a tirar bastante y ya casi estaba, fué en el instante en el que ya iba a empezar a moverse mi mano cuando lo interrumpí moviéndome (eso la vez que más empeño puse en esperar).

En otra ocasión, (ya que hoy estoy a contar), llevaba esa noche con varios sueños verdes y con el súcubo molestando, ya se estaba haciendo de día y poco más tiempo iba a estar yo acostado, pero no habían logrado provocarme la eyaculación (que por algún motivo es lo que ellos buscan). Entonces el súcubo, de alguna forma me llevó durante unos segundos a un estado de duermevela, algo así como una parálisis del sueño, solo unos instantes, lo justo para susurrarme al oido: "mañanaa..." Con una voz susurrante, de mujer pero muy maligna, algo similar a lo que pueda aparecer en alguna película de terror.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


> ¿Ha probado a intentar grabarse todas las noches mientras duerme con una camara de vigilancia? Asi saldrá de dudas.
> 
> Orden y Método, no other way my friend.



Nunca me apeteció demasiado hacerlo, es una idea que me resulta inquietante, una vez alguien me dijo algo similar y estuve apunto de hacerlo, pero al final pasé porque no tengo ganas de que los demonios, por el entusiasmo de ser gravados, me generen más molestias de las habituales, o que se yo.


----------



## Guanoiscoming (2 Jul 2020)

¿Y cómo lo sabes?¿Lo sabes?¿Te lo ha dicho diox?

Taluec


----------



## Elezar03 (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Es así.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años, yo aún creia que las poluciones nocturnas eran lo que dice la "versión oficial", y estaba un dia durmiendo, de lado, y de repente pude notar perfectamente como el trasero de una mujer que mantenía relaciones con migo de una forma muy enérgica, y eso que en ese momento yo tenia el pene flácido. Ese día entendí lo que eran las poluciones nocturnas.
> 
> ...



Bastante fuerte la experiencia...Al parecer tienden a robarte la energía a los 2 o 3 meses de abstinencia, cuando ya te encuentras con bastante testosterona , sano y con libido más alta, osea, más fácil de caer en la trampa. 

Quizá lo adecuado sea tener relaciones sexuales sin caer en el pecado de la lujuria claro(con la pareja) , pero con el confinamiento está más jodido aún


----------



## Elezar03 (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Nunca me apeteció demasiado hacerlo, es una idea que me resulta inquietante, una vez alguien me dijo algo similar y estuve apunto de hacerlo, pero al final pasé porque no tengo ganas de que los demonios, por el entusiasmo de ser gravados, me generen más molestias de las habituales, o que se yo.



Si los registras quedarás con esa impresión negativa del lugar y estarás a la expectativa de que algo ocurra o se te aparezca


----------



## Guanoiscoming (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Es así.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años, yo aún creia que las poluciones nocturnas eran lo que dice la "versión oficial", y estaba un dia durmiendo, de lado, y de repente pude notar perfectamente el trasero de una mujer que mantenía relaciones con migo de una forma muy enérgica, y eso que en ese momento yo tenia el pene flácido. Ese día entendí lo que eran las poluciones nocturnas.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens...
Tu si que eres un súcubo...

Taluec


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Elessar03 dijo:


> Bastante fuerte la experiencia...Al parecer tienden a robarte la energía a los 2 o 3 meses de abstinencia, cuando ya te encuentras con bastante testosterona , sano y con libido más alta, osea, más fácil de caer en la trampa.
> 
> Quizá lo adecuado sea tener relaciones sexuales sin caer en el pecado de la lujuria claro(con la pareja) , pero con el confinamiento está más jodido aún



Solo se puede en el matrimonio me temo.
La biblia hay que tomársela en serio, de no hacerlo es que pasan estas cosas.

Cuando la gente se casa, creen que se les baja la lívido (*libido) o alguna historia así, pero el motivo real es que al dejar de ser pecado sus relaciones, los demonios ya no les tientan para que las realicen, ya no les interesa, y es eso lo que les baja la lívido, no es que les baje, es que ya no se la sube un demonio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Cuando la gente se casa, creen que se les baja la lívido o alguna historia así, pero el motivo real es que al dejar de ser pecado sus relaciones, los demonios ya no les tientan para que las realicen, ya no les interesa, y es eso lo que les baja la lívido, no es que les baje, es que ya no se la sube un demonio.



*libido*
1. f. Psicol. Deseo sexual, considerado por algunos autores como impulso y raíz de las más varias manifestaciones de la actividad psíquica.

*lívido, da*
1. adj. amoratado.
2. adj. Intensamente pálido.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *libido*
> 1. f. Psicol. Deseo sexual, considerado por algunos autores como impulso y raíz de las más varias manifestaciones de la actividad psíquica.
> 
> *lívido, da*
> ...



Que curioso, xD.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que curioso, xD.



Más que curioso, es una lección de ortografía para que no confundas ambas palabras.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Más que curioso, es una lección de ortografía para que no confundas ambas palabras.



Tapoco es para tanto. Con "curioso" yo creo que no iba mal. ¬¬


----------



## Guanoiscoming (3 Jul 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero se pueden preparar barbacoas de la muertec o no?

Taluec


----------



## Guanoiscoming (3 Jul 2020)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Y te meten hierros candentes por el culo?



Pues Jorge Javier que no vaya.... 




Taluec


----------



## Guanoiscoming (3 Jul 2020)

Guanoiscoming dijo:


> Faltan aliens...
> Tu si que eres un súcubo...
> 
> Taluec



Calopez queremos trolls de calidac... o
¿Panchito + testigo de Gehová k puede salir mal?
¿Y de tanto sobarte/menearte la sardina (Que suertec...) no te la arrancó de cuajo?

Taluec


----------



## Guanoiscoming (3 Jul 2020)

Dr. Faust dijo:


> Nuestro buen hamijo @W.Morgan se refiere a las llamadas PARALISIS DEL SUEÑO y ALUCINACIONES HIPNAGOGICAS/HIPNOPOMPICAS según se produzcan al quedarse dormido o al despertar respectivamente
> 
> En mi hezperencia profesional los pacientes ven en la gran mayoría de los casos el mismo tipo de criatura, seres pequeños de medio metro de estatura con rasgos animalescos y que inflingen gran terror. Acompañando a estas visiones cabe destacar la sensación de paralisis y presión en el centro del pecho. El paciente tipo suele ser una mujer, joven-mediana edad, delgada y físicamente atractiva con antecedentes de abusos físicos/sexuales en su núcleo familiar generalmente por una figura masculina de autoridad. Estas alucinaciones son tan vividas y reales que perturban la vida del paciente y lo conducen a ser mucho mas religioso, espiritual e incluso en ocasiones mucho mas supersticiosos.
> 
> La explicación a este fenómeno recae en un profundo trauma psicológico con una figura de afecto-autoridad del nucleo familiar que produce una hiperactivación permanente de los centros de castigo del cerebro, localizados en el mesencefalo y ganglios basales, de forma que su hiperactivación desestructura las fases naturales del sueño produciendo este tipo de alucinaciones y fenomenología; saltando de forma abrupta sin pasar por las anteriores a la tercera fase NOREM que es inmediata a la REM y relacionada con las pesadillas y los sueños vívidos. Estos "seres demoníacos" son sin duda la representación visual de nuestro cerebro subconsciente de ese depredador ancestral al que todos los primates y hominidos tememos, de ahí su aspecto animalesco con colmillos, peludos y en ocasiones cuadrúpedos.



Jrandeeeeeeee doccccccccccccccccccccccc despedazando el embrollo, mis dies...

Taluec


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Jul 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> ¿Se parece a esto?



Supongo que si, aunque yo me lo imagino más como las imágenes que puse en la pagina 12 de este hilo.

En esos juegos de roll: baldurs, neverwinter, warcraft, etc. hay esoterismo evidente a punta pala, aunque eso ya lo sabes de sobra.

Muchos satánicos dicen haber visto el infierno, yo creo que es muy posible que sea cierto, y si es así, entonces de seguro sabrán representarlo bien en un videojuego. Las imágenes que puse en la página 12 están sacadas del videojuego "Agony".

Lo importante de esto es ser consciente de la situación en la que estamos, y que es necesario ponerle remedio urgentemente, es necesario el arrepentimiento cuanto antes, y esforzarse en el camino de Cristo:

*Mateo 16:24 *Entonces Jesús dijo a sus discípulos: Si alguno quiere venir en pos de mí, niéguese a sí mismo, y tome su cruz, y sígame.


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Jul 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> Ostras, pero si tu eres el que conocia Neverwinter Nights, hablamos hace mucho, en una epoca que estuve viciado al NWN1 y comparaba a los Old Ones con los reptilianos, entre otras cosillas, ya me habia olvidado que antes de 'tu conversion' eras jugon.



Si jeje, pensaba que te acordabas... (︶︹︺)


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Jul 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> Quizas me acordaria si aun estuviera con ese juego o con el Digimon que tenia antes (Beelzebumon)
> 
> Los tres Digimon que llevo ahora en su ultima evolucion son tres angeles que representan a los tres principales arcangeles:
> 
> Tres Grandes Ángeles



Eso son demonios.

2 Corintios 11:14 Y no es maravilla, porque el mismo *Satanás se disfraza como ángel de luz*.


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Jul 2020)

Fοrοfgold dijo:


> Pues estaria bastante bien disfrazado, tu escuchas esto y lo normal es que te haga sentir bien:



La música no necesariamente tiene que ser satánica, ademas esa ni tiene letra ni ritmos violentos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (12 Jul 2020)

Dos ostias a los siervos esos del averno y se les acaban las tonterías.


----------



## W.Morgan (12 Jul 2020)

La reencarnación no existe, esa patraña proviene de religiones que adoran a demonios como:






En occidente lo de las deidades raras no molaba así que se quedaron solo con la reencarnación. Todo el induismo es una idolatría a demonios los cuales reciben las adoraciones con gusto, pero a parte de eso, sacar cosas de una religión quitando otras es un absurdo, y pensar que eso vaya a ser la realidad... No tiene el menor sentido.


----------



## PROGRE CISFEMIECOFASCISTA (21 Nov 2020)

¿Por qué pegas esto en mi hilo? Si el infierno existe, ya vivimos en él.


----------



## W.Morgan (21 Nov 2020)

PROGRE CISFEMIECOFASCISTA dijo:


> Si el infierno existe, ya vivimos en él.



Eso me parece un poco exagerado. 
Si hoy tienes techo, comida, luz...


----------



## PROGRE CISFEMIECOFASCISTA (21 Nov 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Eso me parece un poco exagerado.
> Si hoy tienes techo, comida, luz...



Y ganas de pegarme un tiro.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (21 Nov 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Eso me parece un poco exagerado.
> Si hoy tienes techo, comida, luz...



Esto ahora mismo es un mundo intermedio. No sé si ha sido siempre así.

Está claro que se nos han colado muchas criaturas del averno...


----------



## Forofgold.. (21 Nov 2020)

Pues claro que esta en la Tierra, es el Gehena, un puto valle donde quemaban cadaveres dia y noche junto a basura, informaos un poco que estamos en 2020 ya para creer en esas cosas misticas.

Gehena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Forofgold.. (21 Nov 2020)

La puerta del sudoeste de Jerusalén, abierta hacia el valle, vino a ser conocida como «valle del hijo de Hinom» (Jeremías 7:31 19:2-6 y 32:35); el libro de Jeremías habla de los residentes israelitas que adoraban a Moloch, presagiando la destrucción de Jerusalén (Jeremías 32:35). En épocas antiguas los cananeos sacrificaban a niños al dios Moloch, quemándolos vivos; una práctica que fue proscrita por el rey Josías (II Reyes, 23:10).nota 1 Cuando la práctica desapareció, se convirtió en el vertedero de la ciudad donde se incineraba la basura, y también los cadáveres de animales o los de algunos criminales}. El basurero y el fuego hacen la metáfora para indicar que la "basura" (desobedientes) arden de día y de noche.[_cita requerida_]


En los evangelios sinópticos, Jesús utiliza la palabra _gehena_ doce veces para describir lo contrario a la vida del reino prometido.4 Es un lugar en donde la persona se puede condenar (Mateo 10:28) en un _fuego inapagable_ (Marcos 9:43).

*se convirtió en el vertedero de la ciudad donde se incineraba la basura, y también los cadáveres de animales o los de algunos criminales}. El basurero y el fuego hacen la metáfora para indicar que la "basura" (desobedientes) arden de día y de noche.[cita requerida] *

@W.Morgan


----------



## OSPF (21 Nov 2020)

Vaya cuento asustaviejas , lefazo y papelera para esa mierda


----------



## Barspin (21 Nov 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Así asá.
> Pero te diré algo que cuando lo pienso me perturba más:
> La cantidad de abuelos y abuelas, de éstos entrañables, que, estando ya muy ancianos en sus últimos momentos, esperan a la muerte con la esperanza de que habrá una vida mejor, una que les compense por las penurias que tuvieron que pasar, y el esfuerzo que dedicaron, y no saben que en esa misma habitación hay un par de espíritus malignos esperando a que muera, para arrastrarlos al infierno sin piedad ninguna, y Dios no lo evitará, porque ese abuelo o abuela, aunque fuera por falta de conocimiento, no siguió las leyes de Cristo.
> 
> ...




Vas fino de la cabeza y manda huevos que lo diga yo.

Nuestros mayores, cuando vayan al más allá, que vayan con la paz eterna que bastante han sufrido por nosotros.


----------



## W.Morgan (21 Nov 2020)

Forofgold.. dijo:


> La puerta del sudoeste de Jerusalén, abierta hacia el valle, vino a ser conocida como «valle del hijo de Hinom» (Jeremías 7:31 19:2-6 y 32:35); el libro de Jeremías habla de los residentes israelitas que adoraban a Moloch, presagiando la destrucción de Jerusalén (Jeremías 32:35). En épocas antiguas los cananeos sacrificaban a niños al dios Moloch, quemándolos vivos; una práctica que fue proscrita por el rey Josías (II Reyes, 23:10).nota 1 Cuando la práctica desapareció, se convirtió en el vertedero de la ciudad donde se incineraba la basura, y también los cadáveres de animales o los de algunos criminales}. El basurero y el fuego hacen la metáfora para indicar que la "basura" (desobedientes) arden de día y de noche.[_cita requerida_]
> 
> 
> En los evangelios sinópticos, Jesús utiliza la palabra _gehena_ doce veces para describir lo contrario a la vida del reino prometido.4 Es un lugar en donde la persona se puede condenar (Mateo 10:28) en un _fuego inapagable_ (Marcos 9:43).
> ...



Si, y eso no quita de que exista el infierno, el lugar. 
Lo digo porque por ejemplo, los testigos de Jehová, creen que la biblia se refiere siempre a la tumba cuando dice infierno, y que por lo tanto no hay infierno, pero los que lo escribieron creian en la existencia de un lugar de tormento, y tambien los griegos y romanos. 
"El lugar preparado para satanás y sus ángeles ", "prisiones de oscuridad". 

Y no es solo que el lugar en sí sea muy duro, que tambien, es que encima ir allí supone compartirlo con esos seres crueles y horribles.

Es horroroso, hay que esforzarse por salvarse, y dejar las bobadas.


----------



## W.Morgan (21 Nov 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Vas fino de la cabeza y manda huevos que lo diga yo.
> 
> Nuestros mayores, cuando vayan al más allá, que vayan con la paz eterna que bastante han sufrido por nosotros.



Si, espero que el eterno tenga compasión de muchos de ellos.


----------



## n_flamel (21 Nov 2020)

Forofgold.. dijo:


> Pues claro que esta en la Tierra, es el Gehena, un puto valle donde quemaban cadaveres dia y noche junto a basura, informaos un poco *que estamos en 2020 ya para creer en esas cosas misticas.*
> 
> Gehena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Argumento del calendario, propio de progres y analfabetos. Como si el tiempo y la "zienzia" alteraran las realidades no materiales.


----------



## Forofgold.. (21 Nov 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Argumento del calendario, propio de progres y analfabetos.



¿Sigues creyendo que hay un hombre con barba encima de las nubes?


----------



## n_flamel (21 Nov 2020)

Forofgold.. dijo:


> ¿Sigues creyendo que hay un hombre con barba encima de las nubes?



Comprenderás que no responda a groserías lógicas propias de mentalidades infantiles que se creen "críticas".


----------



## Kurten (21 Nov 2020)




----------



## bladu (22 Nov 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Eso me parece un poco exagerado.
> Si hoy tienes techo, comida, luz...



No solo de pan vive El hombre aunque haya muchos que desgraciadamente no lo tengan


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Nov 2020)

Cuando mueres no vas al infierno, al infierno irás después del juicio final, repasa tus apuntes.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 Nov 2020)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Cuando mueres no vas al infierno, al infierno irás después del juicio final, repasa tus apuntes.



Habrá quien crea eso, pero yo creo que al morir (primera muerte) se va al infierno, despues la gente será sacada para el juicio final, y despues el lago de fuego (la llamada segunda muerte en el apocalipsis).

Pero que sea de esta manera o de la otra, no creo que tenga demasiada importancia, lo importante es no ir ni ser llevado a ningún lugar de tormento ni antes ni después.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (22 Nov 2020)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Cuando mueres no vas al infierno, al infierno irás después del juicio final, repasa tus apuntes.



También confunde al Todopoderoso con Cristo.

Hasta para un luciferino sanchista como yo, la descripción que hace de los dominios de mi Señor y Amo resulta almibarada y del todo frívola. Por eso en Ferraz trabajamos duro cada día para tratar en lo posible de aclimatar a la población, a lo que sobreviene tras la extinción de tu carne.

Bill.


----------



## Michael_Knight (22 Nov 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Habrá quien crea eso, pero yo creo que al morir (primera muerte) se va al infierno, despues la gente será sacada para el juicio final, y despues el lago de fuego (la llamada segunda muerte en el apocalipsis).
> 
> Pero que sea de esta manera o de la otra, no creo que tenga demasiada importancia, lo importante es no ir ni ser llevado a ningún lugar de tormento ni antes ni después.



No se trata de lo que tú creas, es lo que dice la Biblia.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 Nov 2020)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> No se trata de lo que tú creas, es lo que dice la Biblia.



Eso creo yo que dice la biblia, de otro modo ¿cómo explicas lo de la segunda muerte y que la muerte y el ades sean echados al lago de fuego, en apocalipsis 20: 14?


----------



## W.Morgan (15 Ago 2021)

En este mundo, el sistema jurídico y las leyes imponen condenas a los infractores, y en la actualidad la cadena perpetua le parece a muchos una condena excesiva, no digamos ya la pena de muerte. Sin embargo tras la muerte, el juez del universo impone condenas mucho más severas.

Al final el que se condena acaba en el infierno, sea en una zona peor o mejor, es horrible.

Y en compañía de los demonios, esos seres absolutamente pervertidos.

Viendo a los demonios, y su forma de actuar, es curioso lo que se le parece la gente realmente mala que se pueda uno encontrar a veces, que a ver; esa gente se puede arrepentir y cambiar, no es que no tengan arreglo como dicen muchos acerca de los psicópatas, pero lo cierto es que en el estado en el que están y si no cambian... son como son, tienen un carácter que se parece mucho al de muchos demonios.

Los demonios son absolutamente malignos y crueles, y no se molestan en ocultarlo.
Si el castigo para los humanos es terriblemente duro como lo es, el castigo de los demonios debe ser inimaginable. Los demonios evidentemente saben mas o menos lo que les espera.

Y la verdad es que no les entiendo en lo absoluto, si los humanos supiésemos que nuestro destino próximo y permanente es ese lugar de tormento eterno que aquí llamamos infierno, y si fuéramos capaces de asimilarlo, es seguro que desmayaríamos en ese mismo instante, y después de eso no seríamos capaces mas que de llorar, lamentar y arrastrarnos por el suelo.

David lo entendía bien:

*Salmos 27:13
Hubiera yo desmayado, si no creyese que veré la bondad de Jehová
En la tierra de los vivientes.*


Sin embargo los demonios ahí siguen, se mueven de un sitio a otro, no paran nunca su actividad, establecen jerarquías y territorios, nos vigilan, aprovechan cada momento, todo con gran eficacia y esfuerzo, y ¿para qué? ¿Qué les importa a ellos si se pierde un hombre más o un hombre menos? nos odian, vale, pero ¿Cómo logran hacer todo eso sabiendo lo que les espera? Y la espera es larga, para nosotros son 80 años y casi nadie sabe a dónde va después, pero para ellos son miles de años de espera, hasta el juicio, quizá hayan logrado olvidarlo.
A mi este siglo se me está haciendo duro, porque a mi el creador me ha revelado lo que espera a los que no se salvan y son muy pocos los que se salvan...

*Romanos 9:27*
_*También Isaías clama tocante a Israel: Si fuere el número de los hijos de Israel como la arena del mar, tan sólo el remanente será salvo;*_


Esforzaos en buscar al creador ahora mismo, porque el tiempo es corto y malo.

*Efesios 5:15-17*
_*15 Mirad, pues, con diligencia cómo andéis, no como necios sino como sabios,
16 aprovechando bien el tiempo, porque los días son malos.*_
*17 Por tanto, no seáis insensatos, sino entendidos de cuál sea la voluntad del Señor.*

El creador quiere que seas santo ahora, no el año que viene o cuando la cosa se ponga peor, o cuando diga la providencia.


----------



## ueee3 (15 Ago 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Esforzaos en buscar al creador ahora mismo, porque el tiempo es corto y malo.
> 
> *Efesios 5:15-17*
> _*15 Mirad, pues, con diligencia cómo andéis, no como necios sino como sabios,
> ...



Me ha gustado esa parte (aunque he ido a leer prácticamente directamente al final, debo decir que me ha gustado).


----------



## W.Morgan (15 Ago 2021)

Si no fuera el infierno como es, quizá yo ya me habría rendido hace mucho, quizá me habría resignado.

Imaginemos que el infierno fuera un desierto como este:




vagar por un desierto por toda la eternidad, si agua, sin comida, solo, bajo el calor del sol, cobijándose en la sombra de las dunas por toda la eternidad. El que allí cayera no volvería a probar jamás una hamburguesa, o un helado en verano, ni siquiera un vaso de agua, nunca.

Pero es que, el infierno de verdad en comparación hace que ese desierto sea un lugar apetecible.

He flaqueado las ultimas 2 semanas o algo más, hace 2 noches ya apuntaba mal la cosa y la pasada noche; tropiezo y demonios ganando terreno, y ahora estoy casi como cuando escribí este hilo, bastante asustado.
Eso me ha pasado por relajarme, voy a ver si reúno energías para hacer un avance en las próximas 2 semanas. Avanzo despacio y cuando lo hago descubro que la meta está más lejos.

Y te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo (al que lea esto).

En vaya mala situación nos ha tocado nacer, reconozco que no lo consigo entender por más vueltas que le doy.

El que lea esto y lo entienda, que no se venga abajo, Yahshua está de tu parte, dile de rodillas que no quieres morir, que haga lo posible por salvarte, que te mande lo que sea necesario, que trate contigo.


*Ezequiel 18:23-25*
_*23 ¿Quiero yo la muerte del impío? dice Jehová el Señor. ¿No vivirá, si se apartare de sus caminos?
24 Mas si el justo se apartare de su justicia y cometiere maldad, e hiciere conforme a todas las abominaciones que el impío hizo, ¿vivirá él? Ninguna de las justicias que hizo le serán tenidas en cuenta; por su rebelión con que prevaricó, y por el pecado que cometió, por ello morirá.*_
*25 Y si dijereis: No es recto el camino del Señor; oíd ahora, casa de Israel: ¿No es recto mi camino? ¿no son vuestros caminos torcidos?*


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Nov 2021)

Que la vacuna está relacionada con la marca está clarísimo, aunque ese testimonio no tiene fiabilidad ninguna

Tanto la iglesia católica como la ortodoxa son guías ciegos, pero aún así, el creador quiere que todos se salven, y él tiene consideración de ellos como la tiene de mi, que tampoco soy salvo ahora mismo, al igual que esos sacerdotes católicos. Entonces es creíble que el creador haya intentado avisar a ese sacerdote de la manera que el describe, y al menos yo, no descartaría que lo que se relata ahí, haya sucedido realmente




Fíjate que esa sensación de horror le vino despues de estár invocando a esa deidad pagana que ahora llaman "la virgen María" o "la madre del cielo", eso es bastante creible. Yo mismo he sentido algo similar a lo que describe, me habrá pasado un par de veces o tres, es dificil de describir, la ultima vez fue después de una pesadilla, molesta pero sin más. Sin embargo, en cuanto me desperté tuve una sensación horrible como de ser abandonado por el creador.
Es una información que no te llega por palabras, sino que en un momento lo sabes, que el creador ya no tiene mas paciencia contigo, ya no va a esperar más por ti y ahora estás en poder de los demonios y ya no hay esperanza.
En ese momento le pedí compasión al creador nombrando su nombre autentico, y la sensación terminó. No es que de normal sienta uno que el creador te está guardando, lo normal es para una persona que aún no es salva como yo es no sentir nada, ni bueno ni malo.

estas cosas provienen de los demonios, y el creador lo permite para que no nos durmamos. El creador a puesto una idea en los corazones de todos los que no son salvos: "no estás seguro" y eso lo tienen todos los católicos y ortodoxos dentro, al igual que los obtusos de los ateos, por más que lo nieguen.





Hay cantidad de cosas absurdas, para empezar hablar con demonios es una perdida de tiempo, no se les puede sacar nada en claro, esos seres mienten sistemáticamente, lo hacen aún si no tienen un motivo u objetivo. A nosotros nos cuesta entenderles, pero trata de imaginar el mundo de terror en el que viven ellos...

Que un demonio entre en una persona no quita de que se pueda arrepentir y ser salvo posteriormente, pero es una respuesta que podría soltar un demonio fácilmente, inventan alguna respuesta sobre la marcha, y sueltan lo primero que se les ocurre, porque tiene que ser rápido para que no se note que se lo acaban de inventar, y como normalmente su interlocutor es un católico o ortodoxo que es lo mismo, pues lo tienen facilísimo para salirse con la suya.


Pero que la vacuna es una pre-marca si no es la marca en sí, está clarísimo, y las vacunas llevan siendo una majadería desde hace mucho tiempo, algunas marcas llevan incluso sustancias sacadas del cerdo, un animal impuro, solo por eso ya no las hay que poner. Y vacunas con sustancias sacadas de fetos también ha habido desde hace mucho, lo que es una abominación.

yo no me he puesto ni una asquerosa vacuna desde la ultima que me pusieron en el colegio.

La gente se cree que porque una es buena lo son todas (y conste que no tengo ni idea de si hubo alguna vacuna buena), o eso es lo que ellos dicen que creen, pero eso es tan tonto que yo no me creo que sea ésa la explicación, la explicación que yo doy es que han perdido completamente la razón, se han aliado completamente con la corriente de pensamiento de esta sociedad, que es la oposición a las leyes del creador.


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Nov 2021)

Lo difícil que es esto...

A veces me paro a pensar... y no entiendo como diantres he llegado a este desgraciado lugar de pesadilla.


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Nov 2021)

Está claro que no sirve de mucho intentar hacerles entrar en razón, pero sentenciados no creo que estén, tampoco la situación es muy diferente ahora que se han tragado lo de la pandemia a antes, cuando aún no se habían tragado eso pero sí el resto de mentiras de esta sociedad, como: que venimos del mono, que el creador tolera el pecado... La mayoría cuando mueren se condenan tanto si se han creído la historia esta del covid como si no, si no se han apartado de todo pecado:

*Proverbios 28:13*
13 El que encubre sus pecados no prosperará;
Mas el que los confiesa *y se aparta* alcanzará misericordia.

Los que se han tragado la pandemia, en general harán lo típico: negar cualquier razonamiento por obvio que sea y intentar demostrar que la mentiras son verdad con argumentos absurdos o con falacias, y cuando se ponen en ese plan se evidencia que están cegados, y detrás de ello habrá alguna causa que probablemente desconocemos, en general pecados, y es que la gente peca y peca, y no saben las consecuencias que tiene, luego además tienen miedo como es normal... y así es que estamos.

Y la forma según la biblia de sacarles de ese estado de bobada mental:

*Salmos 51:12-13*
12 Vuélveme el gozo de tu salvación,
Y espíritu noble me sustente.
13 Entonces enseñaré a los transgresores tus caminos,
Y los pecadores se convertirán a ti.

Entonces, primero tiene que salvarse uno mismo, y luego podrá guiar a otros, o sea: lo mismo que lo de la paja en el ojo.

Y el problema es que a saber el tiempo que quedará hasta que las cosas se pongan realmente difíciles, parece que la tribulación final está a cerquísima, yo llevo años intentando apartarme de todo pecado... y algo voy progresando pero despacio, necesitaba, a bien ser, un par de años tranquilos más o 3.

*2 Timoteo 3:13*
13 mas los malos hombres y los engañadores irán de mal en peor, engañando y siendo engañados.

La gente lee esos versículos y no piensa que ellos estén incluidos en el grupo de "los hombres malos y engañadores"

*Proverbios 21:2*
2 Todo camino del hombre es recto en su propia opinión;
Pero Jehová pesa los corazones.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (26 Nov 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Puedes leer el nuevo testamento tantas veces como quieras y no encontrarás decir de Cristo que consoló a nadie ni que contó ningún chiste.



No sé que evangelio has leído tú. Cristo casi no hace otra cosa que consolar. Y las parábolas tienen bastante sentido del humor.

Es la fe la que salva, no el miedo.


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Nov 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> No sé que evangelio has leído tú. Cristo casi no hace otra cosa que consolar. Y las parábolas tienen bastante sentido del humor.
> 
> Es la fe la que salva, no el miedo.



Bueno, consolar si, pero lo del humor no me parece.


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Nov 2021)

Si, no parece que lo de la marca lo perdone, es mejor no ponersela. Pero la vacuna no debe ser todavia la marca, no se.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (26 Nov 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Bueno, consolar si, pero lo del humor no me parece.



Obviamente humor chabacano no es. Es el humor propio de la época, sutil. Ejemplos:

- Las bodas de Caná. Se les ha acabado el vino: sin problema, que siga la fiesta.
- Tu eres Simón, pues te llamaremos La Roca.
- En general las parábolas tienen un toque humorístico. La del hijo pródigo por ejemplo dice que el hijo estaba tan mal que quería comerse las algarrobas de los cerdos, lol.
- La imagen de la biga en el ojo o el camello por una aguja, ya me dirás.


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Dic 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Así asá.
> Pero te diré algo que cuando lo pienso me perturba más:
> La cantidad de abuelos y abuelas, de éstos entrañables, que, estando ya muy ancianos en sus últimos momentos, esperan a la muerte con la esperanza de que habrá una vida mejor, una que les compense por las penurias que tuvieron que pasar, y el esfuerzo que dedicaron, y no saben que en esa misma habitación hay un par de espíritus malignos esperando a que muera, para arrastrarlos al infierno sin piedad ninguna, y Dios no lo evitará, porque ese abuelo o abuela, aunque fuera por falta de conocimiento, no siguió las leyes de Cristo.
> 
> ...



Por que nadie en la Tierra juzga, ni siquiera el Hijo tiene poder para juzgar, sólo el Padre. Esto lo dice la Biblia, ten cuidado con lo que estás haciendo por que estás tomando el nombre de Dios en vano


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2021)

It's very difficult todo esto.

Hay que ser bueno, pero no tonto.


----------



## .AzaleA. (9 Sep 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Lo más duro de la existencia es esto: el 99.99% de las personas del planeta, al morir, van al infierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menudo relato, guapi. Me voy a mimir tranquila... Sip.

Tengo mi propia teoría de lo que puedes ver/sentir al morir, pero ahora tengo sueño para ponerme a explicarla desde el móvil. Creo que la cosa tiene que ver con saber guiarse entre los sonidos y colores.



Por cierto, en el infierno no puedes quemarte la piel porque ya estás muerto.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo va lo del formvlario A38?


----------

